# The hair sticks thread---all about hair sticks (pictures included)



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

I *heart* hair sticks.  Unlike other hair toys hair sticks require some practice but once you get the hang of it they are easy to use.  The secret is just to weave the end of the hair stick through the hair gathering hair against the scalp and hair in the bun/updo.  

There are a few different ways to insert hair sticks.  You can simply start at the edge of the bun/updo and weave it through.  You can start at the edge of the updo/bun, point the stick opposite the direction you want it to go grabbing some scalp hair, flip it over, then, weave it through.  Doing this creates more tension and hold.  

Here are YouTube videos showing how to insert a hair stick going in the opposite direction then flipping it over and weaving it through:

[video=youtube;R1y_56ncI70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1y_56ncI70[/video] 

[video=youtube;tjDD2r7kz5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjDD2r7kz5c&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;tw6EUxfcl94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw6EUxfcl94[/video]

Experiment with how much hair to gather when going in the opposite direction.  If going in the opposite direction causes too much tension, you can simply just weave it through as described here: The Ultimate Guide to Using Hairsticks - How to Use Hair Sticks .

I've seen people insert it like this but my hair is too thick to do this I think; I'd probably break my sticks, lol:

[video=youtube;roL-8kqQXOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roL-8kqQXOw[/video]

Hair sticks vary in size.  If you hair is fine and/or not very long a size of about 4-5 inches usable length should be good.  Those with very thick and/or long hair may prefer longer sticks.  My hair is thick, long, and coarse so I prefer hair sticks that are 6-7 inches in length.  I'm able to use the shorter lengths but the longer lengths hold my hair better and are easier for me to work with.  Anything with a usable length of less than 5 inches is too short for me and greater than 7 inches is too long.  Hair sticks vary in thickness too.  I like the thicker sticks but not too thick.  Some taper more on the ends than others; I prefer more rounded ends.  All of this is a matter of personal preference.

As long as you're able to make a ponytail, then you should be able to use hair sticks.  Hair sticks come in different materials such metal and wood.  I find metal hair sticks to be very smooth.  Just make sure the hair sticks are smooth.  I keep sand paper around and sand the tips of sticks that I don't find smooth enough.

Hair sticks can be bought from your local beauty supply store or stores like Claire's but these tend to break easily and aren't really good for holding really long and/or thick hair.  

Websites that sell good hair sticks:
Crystal Mood  <---I bought my first hair sticks from here during the summer sale.  All were less than $10.00.  They are inexpensive and pretty well made.  They hold well.  These are nice inexpensive hair sticks for those that are new to using hair sticks.
www.WoodJewelry.com   <----This site makes nice, simple, and inexpensive hair sticks.  Ask for an extra smooth finish.  The hold is great and they are sturdy.  Ask for an extra smooth finsh; you may find them too rough without the extra smooth finish.
Dressy Tresses <----  I like these hair sticks. Longer lengths can be found here.
Ketylos <---  My favorites.  These hair sticks are so smooth and slide through my hair like butter.  They are super strong too.  All of my sticks from here are 7 inches long and are in Dymondwood.  Shorter lengths are available too.  
Sticks and Stones <----  This site offers Ketylos with toppers and plain wooden hair sticks with or without toppers for reasonable prices.  

Etsy.com has many great hair stick artists.  Here are my favorites:
Quecraft <----Inexpensive, well made, and beautiful hair sticks.  
Nightblooming <---- Has very cute and well made hair sticks.  
BarefootMaiden <---- Her custom made hair sticks of almost 7 inches are very strong and sturdy.  They're beautiful too.  I love her metal hair sticks.  
Anafiassa <----  I love her work and her matching earrings are gorgeous.  Her work is well made and hold my hair well.  
Aliarose <---- Sells very cute hair sticks and longer lengths of  about 7 inches too.  Her hair sticks are smooth and sturdy.

There's more out there of course but these are sellers that I have personal experience with and enjoy.   Everyone, feel free to posts pictures of your hair styles created with hair sticks and/or your hair stick collections in this thread.  Ask questions or give advice, opinions, etc.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hair sticks with toppers can be delicate.  It's important not to drop them or wrap your hair around them (this can cause hair breakage too) or use them as an anchor for your updos.  One good way to store hair sticks with toppers is in a mug.  Here are some of mine:







Some of the many styles created by hair sticks include: 

Bun:















^^^You can make multiple buns, change the position of the hair sticks, or just use one hair stick.

Braided bun.  Braid your hair, twist it into a bun, and insert one or two hair sticks:











My Figure 8 bun:






Figure 8 bun going side ways:






Half up and half down:






Incomplete bun/ponytail:






My attempt at the Chinese bun, lol, lol  :






Keep the toppers and dangles away from the hair and don't wrap the hair around them to prevent damage to both your hair and the toppers/dangles:






The possibilities are endless.  Have fun.  I can't wait to see your pictures.  Please share everyone.


----------



## Vavavoom (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are some very nice hair sticks. I'd love to try these in my upsweep bun or even my daughters thick hair. Where can I find some?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

The hair sticks from these sellers are popular over at the Long Hair Community.  Personally these aren't my style, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder:

LadyIdun

Timberstone Turnings

A lot of people like these:

Quattro

These are expensive and can take quite a few months to ship, but they look nice:

LongLocks Boutique: Exquisite One-of-a-Kind Art Glass Hair Jewelry, Accessories & Hair Sticks

^^^^I've seen a few posters over at the Long Hair Community with them.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Vavavoom said:


> Those are some very nice hair sticks. I'd love to try these in my upsweep bun or even my daughters thick hair. *Where can I find some?*


 
Hi *Vavavoom*.  Which one's in particular?  All of the hair sticks I wear are from the links in my first post.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 1, 2010)

You hair is just so darn beautiful *tear*....


I will definately  be stalking this thread, I have 2 hair sticks that im having a hard time getting the hang of...


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Oct 1, 2010)

love it, will def be saving for when my hair is long enough.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2010)

I've stalked your albums looking at hair sticks...it seems so complicated! I plan to try some soon. The ones from the sites you posted are beautiful! I think it was because of you and Mwedezi that I ordered Flexi8 clips and even bought a Ficcare and I love those....

BTW, I have that same mug lol


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 1, 2010)

my hair sticks are chop sticks, the smooth finished ones that are usually painted, I find them in flea markets for cheap. 

I have one spirl one that I made but it still needs some sanding.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

As *WyrdWay* has mentioned, chopsticks are good for holding hair up.  Also pencils.  Just make sure that they're smooth.

My hair held with an un-sharpened number 2 pencil:








Solitude said:


> I've stalked your albums looking at hair sticks...it seems so complicated! I plan to try some soon. The ones from the sites you posted are beautiful! I think it was because of you and Mwedezi that I ordered Flexi8 clips and even bought a Ficcare and I love those....
> 
> BTW, I have that same mug lol



Lol, that's one of my Mom's mugs that I decided to "borrow", lol! 

Prior until about 2 months ago, I always shied from hair sticks until I just decided to by some cheap ones.  Once you get the hang of it they're easy to use. 



Myjourney2009 said:


> love it, will def be saving for when my hair is long enough.



Your hair is so pretty.  To use hair sticks all you need is around APL hair and/or you should able to make a ponytail.  Looks like you're almost there.



Amoreofcurls said:


> You hair is just so darn beautiful *tear*....
> 
> 
> I will definately  be stalking this thread, I have 2 hair sticks that im having a hard time getting the hang of...



Amoreofcurls.  What are you having difficulty with?  Perhaps I can help.  Did you watch the videos posted above?  I found watching videos on YouTube helpful.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 1, 2010)

*sigh* You just won't stop, CelinaStarr... I half-expect to find you outside my door one of these days, like this, but with a coat full of hairsticks.  
Just kidding, of course. 

I was using a pencil as a hairstick yesterday, and it rotated 180 degrees. The bun didn't fall or really loosen though. Even when I weave the pencil through a lot, it still tends to shift around. Would that happen with real sticks, or is it just a matter of practice?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> *sigh* You just won't stop, CelinaStarr... I half-expect to find you outside my door one of these days, like this, but with a coat full of hairsticks.
> Just kidding, of course.
> 
> I was using a pencil as a hairstick yesterday, and it rotated 180 degrees. The bun didn't fall or really loosen though. Even when I weave the pencil through a lot, it still tends to shift around. Would that happen with real sticks, or is it just a matter of practice?



Lol!  

I think a pencil is a little harder to use actually because they are bulkier and don't have tapered ends.   I was never able to use a pencil until after I'd been wearing hair sticks for a while.   I would try using  chopsticks---they're more like actual hair sticks. Just make sure the ends are smooth.    I don't think you would have the issue with the shifting around with actual hair sticks.

Have you tried just weaving it through like in the videos posted above instead of rotating it?  When I rotate things into my hair, it tends to become undone.


----------



## Naturallista (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow!  That's a lot of info, thanks!  Your hair sticks are beautiful!  

Must. Not. Buy.......Must. Not. Buy.....


----------



## SimJam (Oct 1, 2010)

faints from hair overload


----------



## andromeda (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  I love the ornamentation of the danglies and the topper.  Are those matching earrings that I spotted in one of the pics?  

I'm gonna save up for some quality hairsticks and buy the chopsticks (thanks wyrdway!) in the meantime.  Can't wait for the day that I have a nice-sized bun!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

andromeda said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  I love the ornamentation of the danglies and the topper.  Are those matching earrings that I spotted in one of the pics?
> 
> I'm gonna save up for some quality hairsticks and buy the chopsticks (thanks wyrdway!) in the meantime.  Can't wait for the day that I have a nice-sized bun!




Yes, the metal hair sticks with the pink toppers and dangles are the Shades of Romance hair sticks from BarefootMaiden .  They came with free matching earrings.

Some sellers will give free matching earrings with their hair sticks.  I've received free matching earrings from BarefootMaiden, NightBlooming, and RavensLair.  Anafiassa makes beautiful matching earrings and sometimes gives free matching earrings with her hair sticks too.  I've heard that Sticks and Stones make matching earrings upon request.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!! I can't wait until I get enough hair to use them. My daughters have enough but they could only wear them when they're not at school.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for starting this thread!

I have admired your hair sticks as well as mwedzi and sera2544 on YT! I think they are so classy and chic. And I love how they jazz up simple updos. I eventually want to progress into more buns and updos as a protective style.

I have 2 cheap pair with rhinestones I got from sally's lol, but I still have not mastered getting them hold. I always thought it was because my hair was too short (Im APL) but maybe it is simply my technique. 

thank you for posting vendor links. I will be saving up and preparing to reward my hair when I hit BSL

I hope some other poster will share their collections! and the styles they use.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny coincidence is that i published a youtube video with a hair stick style yesterday.  I bought my hair sticks from the etsy.com store Quecraft.  I love the accessories in that store!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NlmrihJtS4


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't wait to see others pictures too.  Where are you?

I saw a nice picture in SmilingElephant's fotki of a Lazy Wrap bun held by one hair stick.  *SmilingElephant*'s hair looked absolutely gorgeous.  Hopefully she'll share her picture.  

ppg0069, thank you for mentioning* Sera2544* on YouTube.  I didn't know she uses hair sticks and have never seen her videos before.  

*Sera2544* is great!  I love these video:

[video=youtube;y-Xape7LLgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Xape7LLgk[/video]

[video=youtube;WcOYkRJDHsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcOYkRJDHsw[/video]

Sera also has a fotki with a beautiful hair comb and hair stick picture:  Buns & Updos album | Sera25 (2nd Album):No PW-5 Years Natural 10-25-09* | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

mwedzi, has beautiful hair.  I like looking at all of her styles using hair sticks.  Thanks *ppg0069* for mentioning these ladies.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

MCrzyGr said:


> Funny coincidence is that i published a youtube video with a hair stick style yesterday.  I bought my hair sticks from the etsy.com store Quecraft.  I love the accessories in that store!
> [video=youtube;8NlmrihJtS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NlmrihJtS4&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NlmrihJtS4[/video]



MCrzyGr, wow!  You did a great job with the video.  I love your hair and your hair sticks looks great.  Very nice updos.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 1, 2010)

So I am super excited and I have to share!!!! CelinaStarr

I just read the guide you posted on how to use the hairsticks and saw you posted that you only need APL hair.

 I have my hair in a messy "southern tease-ish" bun today for work. I had it secured with a goody ouchless barrette. It always falls out so I redo it often....

 I was fiddling in my purse for more bobby pins and I found one of the cheapy sticks I have from sallys, among other things *mental note to clean purse*

I used it and it actually worked! I took a pic with my phone and I wanted to share  I never thought I had enough hair before, I always saw BSL+ ladies use them! this is awesome... the key is the weaving motion... I always kind of stuck it straight threw the bun...no wonder it wouldn't hold before!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/members/45347-albums2727-picture84827.html

CelinaStarr.....i actually have a photo of it in my LHCF album....here's the link. I'm still way too scared to go back into my Fotki


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2010)

@CelinnaStarr.....i wanna see your whole hair stick collection altogether....i bet you're halfway to CinnamonHair's status!!! Lol


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 1, 2010)

Boy oh boy.The PJ in me is making me want to click those links!!
I'm working on a collection but it's nowhere near yours. I am stealing that cup idea. I've lost a few already. Luckily, I've not spent a ton of $$ on them yet. 

I haven't taken many pictures yet. My signature is my blingy hair stick.






And my first successful chinese bun was done with a stick from quecraft (Click for slide show) 


Some of the ones I have from her include:












Some of mine are more of a hair forks but you can use them similarly.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> So I am super excited and I have to share!!!! CelinaStarr
> 
> I just read the guide you posted on how to use the hairsticks and saw you posted that you only need APL hair.
> 
> ...





ppg0069, you have beautiful thick hair.  The Southern Tease bun looks nice.  Congrats!  Isn't it exciting?!  You're right.  The trick is to weave the hair stick through.  Many people make the mistake of just sticking the hair stick in, but this is incorrect. You must weave it through grabbing scalp hair and hair in the bun/updo.

Yes, the hair doesn't have to be very long to use hair sticks.  APL or perhaps even shoulder length will do, as long as you're able to make a ponytail.



SmilingElephant said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/members/45347-albums2727-picture84827.html
> 
> CelinaStarr.....i actually have a photo of it in my LHCF album....here's the link. I'm still way too scared to go back into my Fotki



SmilingElephant, thanks for sharing.  I love that bun!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

wavezncurlz,  just beautiful!  Where did you get that stick from?  Crystal Mood?



SmilingElephant said:


> @CelinnaStarr.....i wanna see your whole hair stick collection altogether....i bet you're halfway to CinnamonHair's status!!! Lol


 
  I've been cutting back lately.  I do have quite a few, lol.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I see me.    I never updated and showed my hair sticks with natural hair.  Whoops.  Maybe one day.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Oct 1, 2010)

wow celinastarr great hair xxx!!can u name some sites where I can purchase from


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 1, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> wavezncurlz,  just beautiful!  Where did you get that stick from?  Crystal Mood?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been cutting back lately.  I do have quite a few, lol.


 
I just updated my post (pics too big) and I found some other pics. I got the blingy  one at some vendor here.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for sharing and posting these.    I have a modest collection of these myself, but haven't seen too many people using these.    I'll watch your videos and with a little practice will begin sporting mine more often,..... I even had a lady make a custom one for me.    

Again "THANKS!!!!"


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi @africanqueen456.  All of the links where I purchase my hair sticks are at the bottom of my first post.  I also posted more links in posts number 4 and number 16 too.  

@wavezncurlz, thank you for all of your pictures.  I really adore the Quecraft hair sticks especially in your hair.  Your Chinese buns are amazing!!!!!!!!  Please tell me how you made yours?


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2010)

CelinaStarr great thread...I will keep watching..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kiadoris08 (Oct 1, 2010)

Love this thread!!!Have a few could never figure out how to use them...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice pics ladies!  my go-to accessory is the EZ comb (obviously) but I will be going back to my very small collection of sticks soon (in a sew-in currently).  the different looks are so elegant!

Here is the one and only style I have to contribute - a semi french roll with the ends curled: (sorry so small but click to enlarge)


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Oct 1, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Amoreofcurls.  What are you having difficulty with?  Perhaps I can help.  Did you watch the videos posted above?  I found watching videos on YouTube helpful.


 


I JUST saw those videos, for some reason they didnt even load on my CPU when I first came in here, but that you so much!! the first video was definately helpful, and now I can see what ive been doing wrong...


----------



## anon123 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the mentions!  Cool new feature, too.

I'm so happy to see an accessory thread.  These days I'm not too enthused by products, but I love hair accessories.

I can personally vouch for like 4 of the sticks that Celina mentioned.  I have a pair from Barefoot Maiden that I just got and they are so pretty.  What's more, she is really wonderful to work with and works hard to make sure you get just what you want:












These two AliaRose sticks I used in a yin yang bun, as I call it.  I don't know its common name or if it even has one:






This is ketylo that I used to make a faux figure 8 bun:


----------



## anon123 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my Timberstone Turning (etsy) stick:






Poor guy.  The women over at LHC have worn him out with special requests!  This is definitely the piece of have of the highest craftsmanship.  I was very impressed when I got it.  He inlays stones and shells and what not into wood and polishes it and coats it until it's as smooth as glass.  Beautiful work.

This is a cheap stick I got from Ebay.  Actually, I got 2 but dropped one and it broke.  Guess you get what you pay for.  Anyway, I still like my one remaining one because it's so long.  I used it to make what I called a croissant bun:





These are from JasonsWoodworking on Etsy:


----------



## Daeuiel (Oct 2, 2010)

mwedzi That croissant bun looks delicious! lol I can't wait until I have enough hair to use these pretty hair toys...

Thanks for making the thread, CelinaStarr!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 2, 2010)

As soon as I saw the title of this thread I knew it was you Celina.

Now where did you get the sticks that are in your very last pic of the second post.  Those are what I'm looking for.  They remind me of a japanese cherry blossoms hair ornament.  

I've been browsing some of the links you gave me a while back but i haven't decided on an order yet.  I'd love to get the ones like in your last pic though, they all are beautiful!

That half up half down style is soooo pretty!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 2, 2010)

@mwedzi, thank you for showing us your beautiful pictures.  You're one of my hair inspirations.  It's so cool that we buy our sticks from the same sellers.  



Pokahontas said:


> *As soon as I saw the title of this thread I knew it was you Celina*.
> 
> *Now where did you get the sticks that are in your very last pic of the second post.*  Those are what I'm looking for.  They remind me of a japanese cherry blossoms hair ornament.
> 
> ...



What can I say, lol, lol.    I'm obsessed with hair sticks, lol.    Thank you *Pokahontas*.  Coming from you this means a lot.  



CelinaStarr said:


>



^^^^@Pokahontas, I got these hair sticks from BarefootMaiden.  They are called Shades of Romance- Rose Quartz, Garnet and Sterling Silver Dangle Hairsticks.  Mine were custom made in 6.75 inches for the usable length and I received the matching earrings for free.  BarefootMaiden is very kind and wouldn't mind custom making a pair for you if you ask her.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 2, 2010)

I've tried using hair sticks a few times.  I bought 3 of them from Claire's, I think.






I used the stick as a base to make this bun.




















I gave up on hair sticks and started using a clip.


----------



## Chocolatelove2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

MAMMA MIA

I just wanted to say your hair is Amazing. In fact, it's more than that. I don't think there's a word I could use to fully describe what I'm feeling, so I'll just settle with this --->


----------



## Toy (Oct 2, 2010)

Love this Thread!!


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 2, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I've tried using hair sticks a few times.  I bought 3 of them from Claire's, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!....I love alligator clips!  I use them all the time.  So quick and easy.  Only thing that bothers me about these are the little teeth that some of them have but other than that...love them.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 2, 2010)

just ordered some items from quecraft ... her stuff is awesome

if I like the things, I'll order some for christmas presents


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 2, 2010)

naturalmanenyc, beautiful!  I've never used the before but I like the way the alligator clips look.  That clip looks gorgeous in your pretty hair!

SimJam, I can't wait to see pics!    Did you happen to order the butterfly hair stick by any chance?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 2, 2010)

I really like these hair sticks!  

Spooked Jack O' Lantern Glow-in-the-Dark Pumpkin Hair sticks from Aliarose:






I never knew I loved pumpkins so much but her pumpkin hair sticks are adorable.

Thank you for all of the gorgeous pictures ladies.  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 2, 2010)

^^^ those are so cute  do you have pumpkin scrubs to match? I ordered some halloween and christmas scrubs yesterday...I couldn't help myself


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 2, 2010)

I LOVE Barefoot Maiden!!!

When i get a chance i'll post pics of the sticks i got from her. I have a pair and i also have a stick that she specially made for me....its a quartz rose....rose quartz??...Elephant and it has a tiny heart made out of....what do you call those crystals???...swavorsky ??? crystal...but red...that dangle on it. I LOVE it!!


----------



## LayneJ (Oct 2, 2010)

I love this thread! 

Those videos are really informative. I've tried using hair sticks before and couldn't get them to work. I see now it was my technique. I'll try again, and post pics when I do (if I'm sucessful ).


----------



## SimJam (Oct 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> naturalmanenyc, beautiful!  I've never used the before but I like the way the alligator clips look.  That clip looks gorgeous in your pretty hair!
> 
> SimJam, I can't wait to see pics!    Did you happen to order the butterfly hair stick by any chance?


 
I almost got that one ... but I ended up chosing 2 of those double pronged hair pins and a cuff bracelet

Im only barely SL so I know I wont be able to do buns for now but I still have the urge to stock up on these longer hair accessories


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 2, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ^^^ those are so cute  do you have pumpkin scrubs to match? I ordered some halloween and christmas scrubs yesterday...I couldn't help myself


 
@BillsBackerz67, no,   When it comes to my choice of clothing I'm more of a Plain Jane.  I wear my solid blue scrubs almost everyday.  I like the plain solid colors.  I make up for being plain with my hair accessories. I bet those Halloween and Christmas scrubs are going to look cute on you.  

I plan on buying Christmas/winter hair sticks.  I already have my Fall ones.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 2, 2010)

So.....i'm mad.

I wanted to post pics of my sticks but my sister's camera is acting funny so i'll wait til she uploads them since she might know how to work it.

I'll be SO glad when i get my own camera.....i wish i could find a decent one for like $50-$70 bucks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 2, 2010)

I had to ask. ALL of my scrubs are solid as well, im not into the busy prints . But for some reason I really liked the tops i ordered  I just have to make sure I don't accidentally wear them off season 




CelinaStarr said:


> @BillsBackerz67, no,   When it comes to my choice of clothing I'm more of a Plain Jane.  I wear my solid blue scrubs almost everyday.  I like the plain solid colors.  I make up for being plain with my hair accessories. I bet those Halloween and Christmas scrubs are going to look cute on you.
> 
> I plan on buying Christmas/winter hair sticks.  I already have my Fall ones.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

Many of the sellers that make hair sticks hand make their items so there is usually only one copy available.  But many do take requests for duplicates.  If you are looking for a particular hair stick that I have let me know and I will tell you the seller and name of the hair stick so that you can request a duplicate.  

The names and sellers of all of my hair sticks are in my Fotki in my hair sticks album  Or you can ask here.  .


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

Some of my collection.  These are all from Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page :






^^^^^From top to bottom:
1) Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood
2) Dymondwood Colonial Chestnut
3) Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood
4) Dymondwood Carnival
5) Dymondwood Vineyard
6) Dymondwood Charcoal Silvertone
7) Dymondwood Fuchsia
8) Dymondwood Turquoise Gemwood

I buy all of my sticks in pairs and they're all 7 inches long.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought these from from Anafiassa at wonder and whimsy artifacts of the imagination by anafiassa :






^^^^From left to right:

1) Outlaw of Mar Sara - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
2) Queen of Blades - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
3) Selendis, High Executor - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
4) Sunset on the Sea hair sticks. I received two free pairs of matching earrings with these. 

I have a 3rd pair of matching earrings for my Sunset on the Sea hair sticks that's not pictured.  I will try to take a picture of them later this month.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

These are from Dressy Tresses:






^^^From left to right:   Sand Dunes, Pink Floral Sticks, and Dutch Tulips






^^^^Two single Magic Two Tone Amethyst hair sticks.

These are from Exquisite Hair Sticks & Accessories | Handmade Tribal Organic Jewelry - CrystalMood.com :






^^^^From left to right:  Two single Scepter Czech Crystal Rhinestone Hair Stick w/ Tassels in purple and two single Tibetan Style Hair Stick with Tassel in violet


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

These are from Raven's Lair:






^^^From left to right: Your True North Stainless Steel Hair Stick Set, Arwen Evenstar, Sterling Silver and Green Leaf Aluminum Hair Sticks

The Sterling Silver and Green Leaf Aluminum Hair Sticks came with matching earrings:






All of these are from Aliarose at Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy :






^^^^From left to right:

1) The free hair stick that I received with my orders. It has an Alexandrite topper that changes colors. It only has a usable length of about 5.5 inches but it this one little stick holds my hair very well.
2) Marigold 'Tangerine Gem' Botanical Hairsticks
3) Spooked Jack O' Lantern Glow-in-the-Dark Pumpkin Hairsticks 

These are from BarefootMaiden:






^^^From left to right:  Spice Goddess and "Shades of Romance hair sticks with matching earrings.  Both of these were custom made with a stick (usable) length of 6.75 inches.

These are from NightBlooming:






^^^^^The green set of hair sticks are called "Tree of Sorrow" and the red set of hair sticks are called "Autumns Grandeur".  They both came with matching earrings.

More from NightBlooming:






^^^^From left to right:  "Les Feuilles Mortes- Autumn Jasper" and "Red Tachikata Geisha Fan" hair sticks sets.  Both came with matching earrings.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 3, 2010)

There's more in my Fotki that I'll try to post here when I have the time.  Also, I haven't even taken pictures of all of my hair sticks yet.  Perhaps by next month I'll get around to taking pictures of all of them.


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I really like these hair sticks!
> 
> Spooked Jack O' Lantern Glow-in-the-Dark Pumpkin Hair sticks from Aliarose:
> 
> ...


 
OMG! SO cute!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 4, 2010)

wow, those sticks are awesome !!!!

My order shipped from quecraft today ... SOOOOOOO excited


----------



## stillgrowin (Oct 4, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## halee_J (Oct 4, 2010)

I love this thread! CelinaStarr, your stick buns are so pretty! I love the little pumpkin sticks, so cute  can't wait 'till I have enough length; they look even easier than hairzings... I'm lazy


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Some people compare using hair forks to using hair sticks.  They say it's like inserting 2-3 hair sticks into the hair at the same time and state that they're easier to use.   Some people insert hair forks just like hair sticks using a weaving motion and others just stick it in.  It depends on the individual and what works for their hair.   Hair forks tend to be more expensive than hair sticks too.  Hair forks are nice but I prefer hair sticks.  

Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page and 60th street sell hair forks made in Dymondwood.  60th street's hair forks are very similar to Ketylos but they have more colors and choices though.  I think their forks are a little cheaper too.

Here's my custom made 6 inch 3 prong fork in Dymondwood Indigo Royalwood next to a pair of Dymondwood Colonial Chestnut sticks and a pair of Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood sticks (all from Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page):






Wearing my custom made Ketylo 6 inch 3 prong fork in Dymondwood Indigo Royalwood:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr You are a pusha pusha!!! you should be on retainer!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 4, 2010)

***simjam hides credit card and bans herself from thread ***


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 4, 2010)

I love how big that fork is. I am a fork fan. I think they are easier but I am getting the hang if sticks thanks to the vids you posted.  





CelinaStarr said:


> Some people compare using hair forks to using hair sticks.  They say it's like inserting 2-3 hair sticks into the hair at the same time and state that they're easier to use.   Some people insert hair forks just like hair sticks using a weaving motion and others just stick it in.  It depends on the individual and what works for their hair.   Hair forks tend to be more expensive than hair sticks too.  Hair forks are nice but I prefer hair sticks.
> 
> Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page and 60th street sell hair forks made in Dymondwood.  60th street's hair forks are very similar to Ketylos but they have more colors and choices though.  I think their forks are a little cheaper too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

@wavezncurlz,  !  I've received PM's and messages from people asking me where I buy my hair toys.  Also, I'm one of those people that like to know, lol.  When I see a picture of someone wearing a beautiful hair toy I just have to know where they got it from, lol!

@SimJam,   I won't be buying anything else for a long time.  I've burned a hole in my wallet buying all of these hair sticks.  :burning:


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 4, 2010)

this thread is right on time!  I just received the first set of hair sticks I ordered.  I used the method posted in op (Thank you soooooo much for posting those CelinaStar) and nothing has ever held my bun so snuggly without causing too much tension or headaches.  I'm so excited to order more!


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2010)

LHCF always comes through!! Thanks for this thread, the links, and the videos Celina!!  I just got a pair of free chopsticks in my Alter Ego order last week and used them for the first time and I love them.  I swim almost every day now and my hair is always in a bun.

I just ordered some Ketylos and some from Sticks and Stones.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

starfish and jasmineml, I'm happy both of you found the videos helpful.  I hope both of you post pictures.  

starfish, if you don't mind me asking what did you order from Sticks and Stones?  I'm so nosy, lol, lol!  I have two pairs of crowned Ketylos from Sticks and Stones.  I like her work.  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been trying to bun using my crochet and needle sticks. When I get more length I definitely want a ketylo. I'm only chin length/ neck length curly though. Anything that doesn't have me use a hair tie to bun is a good thing in my book.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @starfish and @jasmineml, I'm happy both of you found the videos helpful. I hope both of you post pictures.
> 
> @starfish, if you don't mind me asking what did you order from Sticks and Stones? I'm so nosy, lol, lol! I have two pairs of crowned Ketylos from Sticks and Stones. I like her work. Can't wait to see pictures!


 
I will definitely post pics. @CelinaStarr  or wavezncurlz how do you insert the hair forks?...sorry if this is hijacking the attention from single prong sticks lol. There are some really pretty forks I wanna purchase but I can't get the hang of those.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

These are from Sticks and Stones:






^^^^^From left to right:
1) Custom made crowned 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Fuchsia hair sticks. The toppers are called Awed. These sticks are darker and more purple in color but I couldn't get my camera to capture this. 

2) Custom made crowned 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood hair sticks. The toppers are called Alabaster Princess. 

It was so hard for me to capture the true colors of these sticks. The sticks on the left have more of a purple tone to it and they're darker but the camera doesn't reflect this.  Both pairs of these sticks are *not* the same color.

Wearing the custom made crowned 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Fuchsia hair sticks with Awed toppers:






Wearing the custom made crowned 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood hair sticks with Alabaster Princess toppers:


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

jasmineml, they're inserted similar to hair sticks.  Some people weave them through.  Others like myself just stick them in.  

Just like hair sticks they can be inserted in the opposite direction and weaved through:

[video=youtube;xgdWYKDtyvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgdWYKDtyvw[/video]

You can also just weave it through or just stick it in.  I've tried inserting it in the opposite direction but sometimes the hold is a bit to tight for me so I tend to just stick it in and kind of weave it through *just a little*.

If you go to Simplistic Designs - Home Page , scroll to the bottom and click on *Hair Comb Instructions* , then click on *View Instructional Videos* on the next page, you will find more excellent tutorials for using hair combs and forks for different hair styles.  It's all pretty much the same regardless of style.  Insert in the opposite direction and weave it through. 

This article over at the Long Hair Community discusses using hair forks:  The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards - Hair Forks 101


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you @ CelinaStarr!  When I tried it that way I almost poked myself in the skull lol!  Guess I gotta keep trying


----------



## starfish (Oct 5, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> starfish and jasmineml, I'm happy both of you found the videos helpful.  I hope both of you post pictures.
> 
> starfish, if you don't mind me asking what did you order from Sticks and Stones?  I'm so nosy, lol, lol!  I have two pairs of crowned Ketylos from Sticks and Stones.  I like her work.  Can't wait to see pictures!


 
I don't mind at all!  Out of all the sites you posted Sticks and Stones resonated with me the most. 

So I ordered 7", Ketylos of 14kt, Infinity and Sun and Sea.  It's not really the season (summer) for Sun and Sea but I saw the dangling seahorse and starfish and it was a wrap.  I'd hate for it to not be available when i want it next year.  (I think that Costco 'buy it if you see it' mentality is messing me up)

Once they let me know the total cost of these I might have to edit my order.  

The other sticks that caught my eye are:
Royal Golden Topaz
Smokescreen
Berry Blend
Classic Lady
Albuquerque
Midnight Lights


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 5, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I will definitely post pics. @CelinaStarr  or wavezncurlz how do you insert the hair forks?...sorry if this is hijacking the attention from single prong sticks lol. There are some really pretty forks I wanna purchase but I can't get the hang of those.



CelinaStar's video is how I do it too. I kind of weave the fork in until it feels tight. It's been trial and error but the forks are easier thatn the sticks to me.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 5, 2010)

@naturalmanenyc
Your buns are so elegant looking. You have such a nice long neck that makes you look regal (at least from the back)


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 5, 2010)

starfish said:


> I don't mind at all!  Out of all the sites you posted Sticks and Stones resonated with me the most.
> 
> So I ordered 7", Ketylos of 14kt, Infinity and Sun and Sea.  It's not really the season (summer) for Sun and Sea but I saw the dangling seahorse and starfish and it was a wrap.  I'd hate for it to not be available when i want it next year.  (I think that Costco 'buy it if you see it' mentality is messing me up)
> 
> ...



starfish, those are pretty toppers.  Just a word of caution, the crowned Ketylos are more expensive than the plain wooden sticks with toppers.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 5, 2010)

I love the sticks and stones website!  I just emailed Fox for my first order!  I'm so excited!  And looking at the pics of the Ketylos makes me dizzy   TBH I don't like the way that pairs of sticks look in my hair (maybe when my bun is as wonderful as CelinaStarr, I'll reconsider  )  So I figure I'll save a lot of $$$ that way


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 5, 2010)

@CelinnaStarr.....I just talked to Barefoot Maiden and she's gonna be putting out new sticks soon.....DO NOT TOUCH THESE ONES!!!!

Rose Red Hairsticks Large Rhodochrosite Orbs by BarefootMaiden

That is all.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 5, 2010)

SmilingElephant, those are gorgeous!  I won't touch them but you better hurry up before someone else does, lol!  Those sticks go fast.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 5, 2010)

CelinaStarr.....I know....but she said she'd make me duplicates if i wanted....I freakin love that lady!!

Camera is still bein a butt....i really wanna upload my pics


----------



## Rei (Oct 5, 2010)

I love hairsticks something fierce, but I am a poor student so have to kind of make due with fancy chopsticks  I 've figured out styles with my hair loose (and straightened or stretched) but I can't figure out how to hold twists in bun styles like the ones mwedzi does. My hair is definitely not as long, only APL straightened and shoulder length with shrinkage. i can make a normal tiny bun with my twists but the sticks just aren't working! i end up with twists everywhere. any suggestions? should i just wait until my hair is longer?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 5, 2010)

Rei said:


> I love hairsticks something fierce, but I am a poor student so have to kind of make due with fancy chopsticks  I 've figured out styles with my hair loose (and straightened or stretched) but I can't figure out how to hold twists in bun styles like the ones mwedzi does. My hair is definitely not as long, only APL straightened and shoulder length with shrinkage. i can make a normal tiny bun with my twists but the sticks just aren't working! i end up with twists everywhere. any suggestions? should i just wait until my hair is longer?



Rei, it sounds as if your hair may be a little too short to make a bun with the twists.  Perhaps you can just do a bun with the ends out while the hair is in twists?    I'm sure mwedzi has great advice concerning your issue.   I always style my hair loose.   Perhaps *mwedzi* will see this and answer.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Rei said:


> I love hairsticks something fierce, but I am a poor student so have to kind of make due with fancy chopsticks  I 've figured out styles with my hair loose (and straightened or stretched) but I can't figure out how to hold twists in bun styles like the ones mwedzi does. My hair is definitely not as long, only APL straightened and shoulder length with shrinkage. i can make a normal tiny bun with my twists but the sticks just aren't working! i end up with twists everywhere. any suggestions? should i just wait until my hair is longer?


 
Thanks for the alert, Celina.  I'm happy to see this thread is going strong.  We must spread our love of hair accessories to the world!

Rei, your hair might not be long enough yet.  But you could try a style like this: Photo: barefoot2 | July - Dec 2010 album | Mwedzi | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

You put your hair in a ponytail.  Then divide the twists in half and wrap one half around the other.  You can weave the hair sticks through to secure it, or you can use pins or tuck the ends in and just use the sticks as decoration.

I don't know if your hair is long enough yet, but you could try this one, too:
Photo: How to instructions | 2009 July - December album | Mwedzi | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

Also you could try this:
Photo: Twists updo | 2009 July - December album | Mwedzi | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.
You divide your twists in half and then you just sort of wrap each half around the other, swirling them around the center of your hair.  It naturally ends up as a messy bun.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank *Mwedzi*, for answering.  

@SmilingElephant, looks as if someone bought those sticks.  Those were beautiful.  I may one day ask her to remake those for me too.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 6, 2010)

OMG, I won a $15 certificate to Barefoot Maiden!  She has a monthly drawing or something like that, so I entered.  I can't believe it. Last time I won something (by luck) was when I was 11 and I won a novel from a yogurt lid. Yay!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats *Mwedzi*!    She has so many nice hair sticks.


----------



## starfish (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> starfish, those are pretty toppers.  Just a word of caution, the crowned Ketylos are more expensive than the plain wooden sticks with toppers.


 

and wouldn't you know God saved me from myself, because she only has Infinity available, no Ketylos sticks, and she can't find the exact charms that are on the Sun and Sea to duplicate it.  I already ordered some Ketylos sticks so lemme start with those and slowly add more in.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

@starfish, wow!  That's really disappointing.  

Well, I hope you like your Ketylo sticks. Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page used to sell Ketylos with toppers.  Perhaps one day they will sell them again.  I sometimes see Ketylos with toppers on www.Etsy.com from various sellers.

But plain Ketylo sticks are very nice and are of a reasonable price too.  I only have two pairs of Ketylo sticks with toppers.  All the rest of mine are without toppers and I love them.  The colors are great and they're very sturdy and smooth.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 6, 2010)

starfish  It's definitely easy to get carried away on that site.  I just sent her my payment today.  I had to tell myself to go easy lol!  But she's really nice and she even said she could split pairs for me since I don't plan on wearing pairs.  CelinaStarr you should be getting some kind of referal fee from some of these vendors


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol jasmineml !  I'm picky about my hair toys and whom I do business with. I try not to give out bad references, lol.   I hate dealing with bad vendors.  Before I buy anything, not just hair toys, I do my research to make sure I'm getting quality products/services.

starfish and others.  The sticks and toppers that I originally wanted from Sticks and Stones weren't available either but Fox ordered them for me.  She was a pleasure to work with and we conversed through email.  She emailed me photos of the different looks and toppers she could create with various hair sticks.  She also emailed me a photo of my hair sticks before I received them just to make sure I liked them.  

Crowned Ketylos are pricey though.  I've seen some on Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies and they were in the higher price range too.  I guess sellers charge extra because from what I've heard Ketylo sticks are hard to place toppers on.  One day I'd like to buy some more Ketylo sticks with toppers.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr  I couldn't agree more.  I recently started buying from Etsy.com (it's turning into a slight addiction ) and I read ALL the feedback before I purchase and I mean all  If they don't appear kosher I don't care how bad I want it.  I work too hard for my $$.  

Etsy has some really great hidden gems, you just have to be patient and look


----------



## starfish (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lol jasmineml !  I'm picky about my hair toys and whom I do business with. I try not to give out bad references, lol.   I hate dealing with bad vendors.  Before I buy anything, not just hair toys, I do my research to make sure I'm getting quality products/services.
> 
> starfish and others.  The sticks and toppers that I originally wanted from Sticks and Stones weren't available either but Fox ordered them for me.  She was a pleasure to work with and we conversed through email.  She emailed me photos of the different looks and toppers she could create with various hair sticks.  She also emailed me a photo of my hair sticks before I received them just to make sure I liked them.
> 
> Crowned Ketylos are pricey though.  I've seen some on Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies and they were in the higher price range too.  I guess sellers charge extra because from what I've heard Ketylo sticks are hard to place toppers on.  One day I'd like to buy some more Ketylo sticks with toppers.




I want to reiterate and agree with you and jasmineml that Fox from Sticks and Stones has GREAT customer service.  It just happens that the topper I wanted the most, with my namesake (starfish) in one of my favorite colors, isn't available.  She had another suggestion for that topper and another one that wasn't available, so she will work with you to get you what you want.

I am definitely buying the Infinity with a straight stick!

I really wanted some dangly toppers but I fight to rein in the tacky, so I will start with simple. 

Yes, I'll be the woman that people say "why does she have all that s&#t hanging down from her hair?"


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 6, 2010)

starfish I will definitely order from her because of the customer service alone  She answered all my emails in an timely fashion (sometimes within minutes) offered alternatives if she didn't have something and was just all around really pleasant.  I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.  So I'm willing to spend more if that means great customer service and unique/quality products.........

I just have to do it in multiple orders


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 7, 2010)

These are from BarefootMaiden:







^^^^From left to right:
1) Modern Marilyn Hairsticks- Fuchsia and Jet Swarovski Crystals
2) Fall Fairytale Hairsticks- Topaz Glass, Carnelian and Brass
3) Autumn Spirit Hairsticks- Carved Carnelian Butterfly with Carnelian Leaf
4) Shades of Romance- Rose Quartz, Garnet and Sterling Silver Dangle Hairsticks
5) Spice Goddess- Dark Saffron Orange Glass and Vermeil Hairsticks

All of these hair sticks came with free matching earrings. The earrings for the Autumn Spirit hair sticks originally came with the Spice Goddess hair sticks and vice versa. But I think they match the Autumn Spirit sticks better and the earrings that came with the Autumn Spirit sticks matches the Spice Goddess sticks better. So I switched the matching earrings for both of these sticks.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 7, 2010)

I just purchased these.........I'm so excited!! 

Etsy Transaction - NORTHERN LIGHTS HEART with Black and Caramel Swirl HANDMADE GLASS HAIRSTICK

Etsy Transaction - Reserved for curlycrocheter--Mad Hatter's Blue Teapot Hair Stick

Etsy Transaction - Reserved for curlycrocheter--Blueberry Bubblegum Cupcake Hair Stick

And Fox finished my order from sticksandstones.com  She's so sweet.  She didn't like something from the original design so offered to refund my money or rework it.  Then she emailed me a pic of the finished product.  That's what I call service


----------



## anon123 (Oct 7, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I just purchased these.........I'm so excited!!
> 
> Etsy Transaction - NORTHERN LIGHTS HEART with Black and Caramel Swirl HANDMADE GLASS HAIRSTICK
> 
> ...


 
Nice haul.  I really like the glass hair stick.  I want to try one of those some day.  I'm afraid it might fall out and break.  I had a hair stick fall out the other day, too.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 7, 2010)

@jasmineml, that glass hair stick is cool.  I also like the two custom hair sticks.  Those are so cute!  Blueberry Bubblegum Cupcake and Mad Hatter, lol.  You have an adorable sense of style.  I can't wait to see them in you gorgeous hair.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr I'm blushing  lol.  I've been building my collection slowly but surely.  I've filled up 3 drawers in a little storage box and a shoe box full of stuff


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 8, 2010)

I found these to be very pretty. 

LOC STICK - EARTHTONE with STRAIGHT STICKS


----------



## empressri (Oct 8, 2010)

ketylos! it took lots of self control not to buy them all.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

@Ivonnovi, those are cute.  Your hair looks nice and is at a length where a half up half down style using shorter hair sticks would probably work.  

@jasmineml, you should post pictures of your collection, if you don't mind of course.  

@empressri, aren't Ketylos the best?  They are my go to everyday hair sticks.  Your hair looks beautiful in your avatar.  Do you have any pictures to share if you don't mind?  I *heart* your hair and bet it looks amazing with hair sticks.  

Everyone, please feel free to post pictures.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been browsing Etsy and there are so many nice hair sticks.  Here are some more vendors I've found:

PurpleMoonDesigns on Etsy

Hair Sticks Beaded Hairsticks Handmade Hair Sticks by Hairjems

Jewelry Hair Sticks and Magic Wands by Linda Faigen by lfaigen

Hair and body jewellery that is far out of the by TheFarGrove

Jewelry Supplies Findings Beaded Gifts and more by OzmayDesigns

Forever Sunshine Cute and Elegant Hairsticks by ForeverSunshine

GardenOfWeedinGirl by gardenofweedingirl on Etsy

Handmade Fashion Jewelry & Plus Size Clothing by ZaftigDelights

BeaUtiful Jewelry Lampwork Glass & Fiber Arts by TheBeasKnees

Cute affordable hair sticks and kanzashi by MountainMusings

^^^I've never ordered from any of them but their items appear well made and they've received positive reviews.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr mountain musings is where i got my tea & cupcake sticks from.  I really want the whole set, but I can't justify $78 for some hair sticks 

I found alot of the stuff from crytalmood.com on ebay for like $0.99....huge price difference


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 9, 2010)

@jasmineml, as soon as I saw those sticks on that website, I realized that was the vendor you bought your sticks from.  Yes, hair sticks can get pricey.  

I really like the ones at LongLocks Boutique: Exquisite One-of-a-Kind Art Glass Hair Jewelry, Accessories & Hair Sticks but most of those sticks are $80-100 dollars!  I feel uncomfortable owning hair sticks so expensive.  I mean where could I wear them?!      I'd be so afraid of breaking them I'd probably wear them like once in a life time!    But they are beautiful.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr girl you ain't playin!  I was going through etsy doing random searches and i ran across a hair fork that was $1300   it wasn't even that cute!  

Like i said earlier, I don't mind paying for quilty, but don't try to pull the wool over my eyes!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok CelinaStarr - you are getting my AMEX bill!

I ordered from Aliarose. She gave me a bonus stick (one of the blue ones)! 
I have a couple of pictures (from my camera phone so forgive the lack of clarity)


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 10, 2010)

jasmineml
I love those tea/cupcake ones. I have two little girls who love to play teaparty. They would love to see me wear those sticks. Please post a picture of them when you wear them! 


jasmineml said:


> CelinaStarr mountain musings is where i got my tea & cupcake sticks from.  I really want the whole set, but I can't justify $78 for some hair sticks
> 
> I found alot of the stuff from crytalmood.com on ebay for like $0.99....huge price difference


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey CelinaStarr,
You should create a treasury at Etsy.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 10, 2010)

my haul should be here by tuesday!! I'm so excited  

I'll be posting pics for sure.  One question..do you guys notice a difference when you wear your sticks in straight hair vs curly?  My hair is flat ironed right now and I had a harder time getting all my hair to stay, then I had problems with them slipping.

mwedzi I definitley won't be wearing the glass one in straight hair


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 10, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Ok @CelinaStarr - you are getting my AMEX bill!



 

wavezncurlz, Those sticks are beautiful and so is your hair!  Aliarose makes very beautiful hair sticks and the prices aren't bad either.



wavezncurlz said:


> Hey @CelinaStarr,
> You should create a treasury at Etsy.



This is my first time reading about this.  I may eventually do this.  



jasmineml said:


> my haul should be here by tuesday!! I'm so excited
> 
> I'll be posting pics for sure.  *One question..do you guys notice a difference when you wear your sticks in straight hair vs curly?  **My hair is flat ironed right now and I had a harder time getting all my hair to stay*, then I had problems with them slipping.
> 
> @mwedzi I definitley won't be wearing the glass one in straight hair



jasmineml, I haven't worn my hair sticks in straight hair yet but I would imagine hair sticks stay in curly hair more easily.  I guess it depends on how fine and silky your straight hair is.  

You may have to make tighter buns or experiment with different buns to get them to stay.   One bun style that many like and is able to hold well with only one hair stick is the Lazy Wrap Bun:

[video=youtube;TTt771qkO24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTt771qkO24[/video]

^^^Even though my hair is pants pocket length due to the thickness I still can't make it but I bet I could if my hair were straightened.  Have you tried this?

What about the pencil bun?:

[video=youtube;Z0k3dD4qX34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0k3dD4qX34[/video]


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr thanks for those videos.  my hair is about 2 inches too short for those but I think I can modify them and make it work!  It took some trial and error but eventually I got them to stay, I'm gonna tuck those vids away for the futur though.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok, I'd forgotten I'd bought this accessory. It's called the Bine clip. There was a thread about all these cool accessories with links and I stumbled on the Bine. It might be helpful for someone who wants the look of a hair stick but needs some help with the insertion. Here's the website with the video on how the Bine clips work. 

And here's my pictures of the clip I bought:


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 11, 2010)

wavezncurlz, that clip looks nice and so does your hair.  I love that new siggy pic.  I've never heard of those clips before but they do look neat and easy to use.

I made a treasury:  I *heart* hair sticks!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 11, 2010)

I really really love those Lampwork hair sticks.  Nobody touch those!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 11, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> wavezncurlz, that clip looks nice and so does your hair.  I love that new siggy pic.  I've never heard of those clips before but they do look neat and easy to use.
> 
> I made a treasury:  I *heart* hair sticks!



Very Cool!!! It's a great resource for the buyer and the seller.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 11, 2010)

ATTENTION: Ketylo.com is having a buy 3 get the 4th stick free sale for October and MountainMusings on etsy.com is selling her beaded cupcake/teacup/tulip sticks buy 1 get 1 half off.  My shopping cart is full.   That is all lol.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 11, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I really really love those Lampwork hair sticks.  Nobody touch those!



I peeped those too. They are out of my price range for now though. They would look so pretty in your hair!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 11, 2010)

CelinaStarr Ivory Cinnabar Fan of the Orient Hair Stick by gardenofweedingirl How did I miss this listing??? 

But seriously, you have 1/2 of my wishlist in your treasury.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 12, 2010)

I am falling in love with hair sticks thanks to you!! I will be back with pics!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 13, 2010)

So my stuff came 

I had 3 packages on Tuesday  my dad looked at me like I had a problem   I've only got a picture of the glass hair stick (which is surprisingly sturdy once you get the hang of it) but I have no idea how to posts pics anymore!! let me do some searching......


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2010)

My items from quecraft arrived the day AFTER my bf left florida 

anyhoo I asked my sister to open the package and she fell in love with them and wants to keep them LOL. well I was planning to get her something hair-ry for Christmas so I just told her to take one and I'll give the other to my Sister in Law


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2010)

these are what I got

Etsy Transaction - Exquisite Handmade Organic Horn Hairpin

Etsy Transaction - Exquisite Handmade Organic Horn and Shell Hairpin

Etsy Transaction - Exquisite Handmade Organic Horn Cuff Bracelet


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, sorry if they are crappy pics.  I took themself, and sorry if they are huge.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2010)

oooh that glass hairstick is beautiful


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 13, 2010)

SimJam, sorry to hear about that.  It was very kind of you to let your sister and sister-in-law have one.  Quecraft's work is not only beautiful but inexpensive.   The hair forks and bracelet that you bought look very nice.  Hopefully, you'll soon get to own your own.  

jasmineml, those are very beautiful pictures!  I love that sticks and your hair!  Wow!!!  Thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr yes I was and still am a bit disappointed but my sister and I share accessories, sometimes clothes, even though we dont live in the same country LOL.

like a timeshare lol, I;ll see something she has that I like or vice versa and we swap until we meet up again -


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 13, 2010)

SimJam said:


> oooh that glass hairstick is beautiful


 
Thank you!  I was worried at first because I couldn't use it in straight hair.  But it worked really well in my natural hair.  Oh and FYI I didn't leave the stick hanging out that far....looked like I had a growth lol!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Oct 14, 2010)

SMH…See y'all and all these BE-U-T-FUL hair sticks, forks, sporks and spoons (LOL) are making me have to spend money on something else "HAIR".  DANG…how can I subscribe to this thread? SMH


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok....no more pics of the back of my head.....after these 













These are my indigo royalwood ketylo and the cupcake stick in DD (3yo) the flash didn't pick up the cupcake very well though.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 14, 2010)

FearfullyMade, scroll to the top of the thread and look right above the first post on this page.  You'll see a bar with different options.  You'll see an option that says "*Thread Tools*".  Click on that and you'll see the "*Subscribe to this Thread*" option.

jasmineml, that Ketylo looks nice in your hair and that cupcake hair stick in your DD's bun is adorable.  

I don't know if you have the option of lowering the intensity of the flash on your camera but I find that doing this on my camera helps show more detail.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 17, 2010)

I was feelin' myself too hard on Friday with my custom Tropical Passionwood Ketylo


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 17, 2010)

jasmineml I am sitting at the airport waiting on a delayed flight. Thanks for the distraction!
You have pretty hair and hairsticks. I bet your DD loved wearing those sticks. Did you let her wear them all day? I don't trust my girls to wear mine.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 17, 2010)

wavezncurls thank you  And I let her wear it when we went to Walmart.  She's surprisingly careful when I let her wear my things.  She wants to share and she knows that if she messes my stuff up I won't share with her anymore lol!


----------



## Lita (Oct 17, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I was feelin' myself too hard on Friday with my custom Tropical Passionwood Ketylo


 
Very pretty & it looks great with your hair color....










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## peachfuzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Subscribing to read later.  thanks for all the great info here!


----------



## anon123 (Oct 17, 2010)

I love that glass hair stick.  It was so aptly named.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 17, 2010)

jasmineml, lovely hair and stick.  Ketylo sticks are my absolute favorite and they look really nice with toppers.


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Oct 18, 2010)

Do anyone have links to people using hair stick styles with hair between shoulder and apl?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 18, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> wavezncurls thank you  And I let her wear it when we went to Walmart.  She's surprisingly careful when I let her wear my things.  She wants to share and she knows that if she messes my stuff up I won't share with her anymore lol!


 
LOL - I am not there yet with my girls. One day...

OT: I love your hair color - is it natural?


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread has had my brain going and going since it was created and I just had to sit down and make some hair sticks. I have one almost done, the topper is a little big but I think my next one will be better. I think I have talked my DH's ear off about these dang hair sticks.

My browser won't let me use any of the posting settings since the update so here is the link.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_cjQqsarJLGw/TLxnZUDXHoI/AAAAAAAAADI/_-XbSfRIHlU/s200/Pawn+stick.jpg


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 18, 2010)

@loveisnthehouse, two of the ladies (the third and the last) in the YouTube videos that I have in my first post have shoulder length to arm pit length hair.  As long as you're able to make a ponytail you should be able to use hair sticks.  Just go with the shorter ones of about 4 inches or 5 inches if your hair is thick.  You may have to keep your ends out while making buns if your hair is too short.

@WyrdWay, that looks nice!  It kind of reminds me of a Ketylo.  You're very crafty.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 19, 2010)

CelinaStarr Thanks, I am going to stain the wood and seal it with something...


----------



## FearfullyMade (Oct 19, 2010)

You did a good job WyrdWay


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 21, 2010)

Today I wore my BarefootMaiden's Modern Marilyn Hairsticks:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

A new hairstick treasury at Etsy.com that ya'll might be interested in.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 22, 2010)

I BROKE A DAMN HAIRSTICK TODAY!!  Ok...I'm calm now 

CelinaStarr those are beautiful!  I've looked through some of her past sales and her stuff really is goregeous.  She just doesn't have a very big selection right now 

wavezncurlz that is a great list, I LOVE those peacock decadence sticks.  I've had my eye on them for a while now.

In the meantime, I'm waiting on my stuff from ebay, Sticks and Stones, and the Ketylo website....and NO I don't have a problem lol!


----------



## tatiana (Oct 22, 2010)

I love hair sticks and I have short hair (APL) but when I SL I used them. I have fine hair and most hair toys hurt my hair too much to PS everyday. Hair sticks do not put pressure on my edges and do not snag the hair.

The trick with shorter hair is to use shorter sticks and do a French Twist instead of a bun. I mean one can use longer sticks and bun but I found shorter sticks look better on shorter hair and French Twist looks more volumious than a bun.

Here are some videos from Mai Fa for shorter hair.

Shaune Bazner Accessories - Convertibles, Hair Sticks, and Other Fashion Accessories - The Way of Mei-Fa Hairstyx - The Video


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I BROKE A DAMN HAIRSTICK TODAY!!  Ok...I'm calm now
> 
> CelinaStarr those are beautiful!  I've looked through some of her past sales and her stuff really is goregeous.  She just doesn't have a very big selection right now
> 
> ...


 
jasmineml 
which ones did you break? Does that mean your hair is getting longer and thicker?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

tatiana
Thanks for posting that site. I never knew there were "shorties" for hair sticks. Good idea. Some of her sticks are really pretty.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 22, 2010)

wavezncurlz, I like that treasury.  

jasmineml, oh no!    Which one's broke?  Tell me it wasn't the Ketylos.

tatiana, thank you for the links.  I love those hair sticks and it's a good example of how to use hair sticks on shorter hair.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 22, 2010)

Style number two in this video shows another way in which I use hair sticks:
[video=youtube;7WipiwxMm5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WipiwxMm5E[/video]


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 22, 2010)

MCrzyGr, great video!  I like both styles.  Your Chinese bun looks beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Today I wore my Wyldfae's Allegiance Faerie Hair Sticks and matching earrings from NightBlooming at Night Blooming Hair Sticks & Jewelry by NightBlooming on Etsy:











As mentioned earlier in this thread, hair combs/forks are similar to using hair sticks.  Many people find them easier to use than hair sticks.

Here are my 60th Street forks:






^^^^From left to right:

1) LYNNE Style 3 Prong Hair Fork made of Alabaster Dymondwood
2) BEV Style 3 Prong Hair Fork made of Tapestry Dymondwood
3) ANNIE Style 4 Prong Hair Fork made of Desert Sunset Dymondwood
4) BUFFY Style 4 Prong Hair Fork made of Vineyard Dymondwood 

All are 6.5 inches in total length.

Wearing Buffy Style 4 Prong Hair Fork made of Vineyard Dymondwood:











Wearing Annie Style 4 Prong Hair Fork made in Desert Sunset Dymondwood:






Wearing Bev Style 3 Prong Hair Fork made of Tapestry Dymondwood:






Wearing Lynne Style 3 Prong Hair Fork made of Alabaster Dymondwood:







Can't wait to see more pictures everyone.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 22, 2010)

jasmineml, BarefootMaiden's hair sticks tend to sell very fast.  So when she puts lots of stuff up it sells within a few days and quite often within just a few hours.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr
Those forks are so pretty. I'm going to have to put those on a wish list for Christmas. Not in my current budget now.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

MCrzyGr

I do my chinese bun like that - I just wear it lower down on my neck  and use two strand twists kind of like this:[video=youtube;n98D0j8Ypfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98D0j8Ypfg&feature=related[/video]


Obviously, my bun isn't as big but it's a goal of mine to get it big like that!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2010)

I got my Sticks and Stones  hairsticks!
Funfetti and Royal Golden Topaz from site



In my hair:
Royal Golden Topaz





Funfetti





Shades of smoke:


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 23, 2010)

@wavezncurlz I love it with the twists! Very cute! Thx for posting that video


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz, I love those sticks!  Your hair is beautiful as always.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz I broke my cupcake stick!  It's a bone stick and it just snapped in two as I was twisting it in.  But on a lighter note, I love those sticks!  The funfetti ones are really pretty!  I just oredered some more stuff from her site, I can't wait!

CelinaStarr Those ketylos hold up retty well.  I love them and I'm waiting on my buy 3 get the 4th free order.  Those forks are gorgeous!  I love the dymondwood colors, they are so pretty!  

I was gonna buy a Nightblooming stick the other day, and right when I went to do it, BAM!  It was sold!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 23, 2010)

@jasmineml, sorry to hear about the broken cupcake sticks.  That's why I really like Ketylos.  They are so strong and sturdy.

Today I'm wearing 7 inch Dymondwood Hazelnut Ketylo sticks with Honey Hive toppers from Sticks and Stones :


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm addicted.

jasmineml
I am so sorry about the cupcake stick. Is there anyway to salvage it?

CelinaStarr
You are tempting me to get a stick with  Ketylo sticks. I havent ventured that way yet. I probably will love them. Do they secure your hair better?


----------



## Lita (Oct 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> I got my Sticks and Stones  hairsticks!
> Funfetti and Royal Golden Topaz from site
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love the waves,Shine & Hair sticks....








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 23, 2010)

subbing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 23, 2010)

wavezncurlz, they work very well for my thick and coarse hair.  I like how thick and sturdy they are.  I would imagine they're very hard to break.  Ketylos are by far my favorite hair sticks.  I would recommend them.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay here are my sticks from Sticks and Stones .  All are crowned Ketylos:






^^^^From left to right:
1) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Fuchsia hair sticks with Awed toppers.
2) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Hazelnut hair sticks with Honey Hive toppers.
3) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Charcoal Silvertone hair sticks with Swirls in Crystal and Black toppers (heart and spiral swirl)
4) 7 inch Ketylo Purpleheart hair sticks with Blushing Lime toppers and matching earrings. 
5) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Bahama Cherrywood hair sticks with Cherry Drops toppers.
6) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Indigo Royalwood hair sticks with Indigo Swirls toppers.
7) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood hair sticks with Alabaster Princess toppers.
8) 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood hair sticks with Jolie Spring toppers.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 24, 2010)

@jasmineml, BarefootMaiden has more sticks up for sell right now.


----------



## Toy (Oct 24, 2010)

Love this Thread!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay here are my sticks from Sticks and Stones .  All are crowned Ketylos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pretty!
How many sticks do you have missy?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 24, 2010)

wavezncurlz, *blushes*  I'm so ashamed.  I have enough hair sticks to match every outfit...   When I really like something I really like something and can be quite obsessive too.  

I've cut back on buying hair sticks though.  I have enough.  I don't see my self buying anymore within the next few months.  I'm satisfied with my collection.  I like Ketylos the best and would say a great deal of my collection consists of Ketylos.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay here are my sticks from Sticks and Stones .  All are crowned Ketylos:


 

I'm so envious of all your hair toys.  I thought I had a lot!  But I only have like 1 of everything.  One pair of hair sticks (Barefoot Maiden, had a cheap pair from Ebay and one broke), one single hair stick (Timberstone Turnings), one Ficcare, one hair fork.  I had a pair of AliaRose hair sticks but the topper broke off of one of them.  The only reason I have a lot of Flexi8s is because I was doing videos for them for a minute and they gave them to me.  

I definitely want to get something in the Charcoal Silverstone so I have a neutral black/gray color.  Everything I have now is colored.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 24, 2010)

mwedzi, the Charcoal Silvertone would look so nice on you.  I have a lot of colorful hair sticks too but it's nice to have those neutral colors for days that you don't feel like being as "flashy", lol!  You have a very nice hair toy collection yourself and you wear them so well, especially those Ficcares.

Today I'm wearing 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Bahama Cherrywood hair sticks with Cherry Drops toppers from Sticks and Stones :






^^^These are my only red Ketylos and I adore them.  They remind me of something yummy, like the cherry flavored slushies from Dairy Queen, lol, lol!


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 25, 2010)

everyone's collections look fantastic! I just finished my pawn hair stick and I have made a couple more.


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> everyone's collections look fantastic! I just finished my pawn hair stick and I have made a couple more.


 
WyrdWay! Love your hair sticks...Looks nice & smooth....






Happy hair Growing!


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Lita , they are pretty smooth, between sealing quotes I had to sand down air bubbles and stuff, it was a chore but they almost feel like glass ^_^  I'm waiting on the stain to dry on a few more sticks so I can put those rubber duckies  and that bat on.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 25, 2010)

WyrdWay the pumpkins are sooo cute!  and I love the color! you said you staind them? you are very talented!

My sticks came from Ketylo!  They are breathtaking!  I've clearly found a new addiction.  oh and CelinaStarr, I never should have found out that barefoot maiden has a layaway plan...


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2010)

Some of my Hair Toys...Hope you like..
Too lazy to post more..lol












Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 27, 2010)

WyrdWay, you did a great job.  The pumpkins are cute.  You should post action shots.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 27, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> WyrdWay the pumpkins are sooo cute!  and I love the color! you said you staind them? you are very talented!
> 
> My sticks came from Ketylo!  They are breathtaking!  I've clearly found a new addiction.  oh and CelinaStarr, I never should have found out that barefoot maiden has a layaway plan...


 
@ the bolded... i should have never read that...lol .... off to bare maidens website lol


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 30, 2010)

The color is off ,sorry.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 30, 2010)

WyrdWay, beautiful!  So is your hair and I love the highlights.


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 30, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @WyrdWay, beautiful!  So is your hair and I love the highlights.


 
CelinaStarr Thanks. The highlights are just the ends of my hair, the green, after it was henna'd and indgo-ed a few months ago.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh the hairsticks! I was talking to my hubby about them yesterday and how I wanted to decorate some myself and make matching jewelery. His reply was "You can make your own you just need a small wood lathe." He then went on to start listing the costs and equipment. I think you all have created a monster. (Notice I take no responsibility). I told him to wait until after the new year so I can see if I really want to try my hand at it.


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 31, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> Oh the hairsticks! I was talking to my hubby about them yesterday and how I wanted to decorate some myself and make matching jewelery. His reply was &quot;You can make your own you just need a small wood lathe.&quot; He then went on to start listing the costs and equipment. I think you all have created a monster. (Notice I take no responsibility). I told him to wait until after the new year so I can see if I really want to try my hand at it.


 
   you can just buy some wooden dowls (sp) ^_^ I have a bunch of knives, a power drill, and a couple of saws. You don't need a bunch of expensive tools.


----------



## Bigmommah (Oct 31, 2010)

WyrdWay ~ When it comes to certain things my husband is definitely "gung ho". He already has a list of exotic woods I could use. I'm glad he's so supportive and enthusiastic but I don't have plans to invest that heavily.

If/when I'm ready to try my hand I'll look you up for some pointers. Thanks!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 2, 2010)

I've recently learned that some of my pictures have been stolen and added to a website.  This makes me more reluctant to post pictures.      Complaints have been sent so I hope this person just deletes the pictures.  I just don't understand why someone would do this.

Here's how I wore my hair to work yesterday:







^^^^^Wearing Shade Shifter Metamorphosis Hairsticks from Aliarose at Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy .

These are from Aliarose:






^^^^From left to right:
1) Free pair of matching earrings.
2) Shade Shifter Metamorphosis Hairsticks
3) Shade Shifter Transformation Hairsticks
4) Ethereal Mists Hairsticks
5) Ultraviolet Visions Hair Sticks


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr I saw those and I thought that screen name looked familiar lol!  I'm in love with these and they will be mine by the end of the week!

I found a lot of really cute, really cheap sticks on ebay.  I'm excited for those too!

General Question: Does anyone wear their wooden sticks in wet hair? And how do they hold up?


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 2, 2010)

jasmineml, I wouldn't advise wearing wooden sticks in wet hair.  You'll ruin the wood.  Metal hair sticks and perhaps Dymondwood hair sticks work well in wet hair.  Dymondwood is water resistant and I think would be more suitable for damp not wet hair.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of.  I figured as much though, it will warp the wood.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr ~ I am so sorry to hear about the stolen pictures. I think it's a sin and a shame before Moses and the Lamb that people are so unscrupulous. It makes me sad to think that we may be deprived of such inspiration, insight and encouragement because someone was trying to make a fast buck.
I would have never found out about all of the available hair stick styles and possibilities if not for threads like this so thank you!
Also, your illusion hair sticks are amazing. I’m trying to wait until the new year before I buy any more hair and nail accessories because my vanity should be finished by then.
Have a groovy day!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 2, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> CelinaStarr I saw those and I thought that screen name looked familiar lol!  I'm in love with these and they will be mine by the end of the week!
> 
> I found a lot of really cute, really cheap sticks on ebay.  I'm excited for those too!
> 
> General Question: Does anyone wear their wooden sticks in wet hair? And how do they hold up?


 
uh-oh I style my hair wet every morning. I haven't had any problems though. I will wait until my hair is damp before inserting. 

CelinaStarr 
I knew those pictures were yours. I hate that they did this to you. It's plain wrong. I have few length check pictures posted so I'm sure that's why they left me alone.  One time my picture was stolen by a site describing hairtypes (and they said mine was difficult to categorize as it was less curly and more wavy). I was defineitely not amused. I wouldn't have cared if they asked but I felt violated for sure. They removed it upon my request. I hope that it doesn't stop you from sharing that glorious mane!


----------



## WyrdWay (Nov 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr
I really like those latest sticks! The colors are very eatheral and fairy like ^__^


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you ladies.  Hopefully the pictures will be removed but so far it looks as if the person that stole the picture has no intentions of removing them.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


>


 
Love all your Aliarose sticks and these are my favorites.  I had a pair that I got really cheap as part of a "pay it forward".  But I somehow broke one of the toppers.   I think her sticks would be great for slippery hair because they are not as smooth as ketylos or Timberstone Turnings.

I'm currently having fun with my 2 hair forks.  Think we should start a hair fork thread?


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 3, 2010)

@mwedzi, a hair fork/comb thread sounds like a good idea.  

Sorry to hear about the topper breaking.  I try to be as careful as possible but sometimes things like that happen.   I like that her sticks are reasonably priced.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay so i FINALLY got my pics uploaded!!!!





^^These are the ones i got from Barefoot Maiden...i freakin LOVE that woman!!! She custom made the elephant stick for me!!



^^This is my 60th Street Hair Fork


^^Another one from Etsy...i forgot the seller's name


^^These i got from Sally's...the paint is coming off the plastic bc i wear them so much!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 4, 2010)

And this is my candy stick hair stick


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 6, 2010)

@SmilingElephant, you have a nice collection and your hair looks great in all of those updos.

Today I wore my hair stick with Alexandrite topper from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy :






@mwedzi, I'd like to start a hair fork thread but I don't know a lot of websites where hair forks can be purchased from.   I've already posted my hair fork pictures in this thread and you and anyone else are free to post hair fork pictures in this thread.  I love looking at all of your hair pictures.  Feel free to share you fork collection here.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Nov 6, 2010)

OP your hair is stunning!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 6, 2010)

@godsflowerrr, thank you.  Coming from you that means a lot.  I've loved your hair for the longest time and you eye make up is fierce.  You have a great sense of style.  I really enjoy viewing your Fotki.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 6, 2010)

Celina your curl pattern looks like crinkly fries  So pretty!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 6, 2010)

Some I recently purchased from Aliarose











and jasmineml
 I finally broke down and got the tea and cupcake ones from mountain musings





I can't wait to get them and put them in my hair. I'm having fun with my sticks.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 6, 2010)

@BillsBackerz67, it's stretched out from wearing a bun.

Here's how my hair looks when it hasn't been stretched out so much:







^^^I have s shaped curls but lots of bunning stretches them out.

@wavezncurlz, love those sticks especially the first two.  Our tastes are similar.


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @SmilingElephant, you have a nice collection and your hair looks great in all of those updos.
> 
> Today I wore my hair stick with Alexandrite topper from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy :
> 
> ...


 
CelinaStarr! Your hair is getting thicker & longer by the second...
*(Sorry to hear some-one stole your picture)*









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 6, 2010)

Lita, thanks.  I don't think the pictures will be removed.  I may just open my Fotki back up to the public again.  I get the impression this person got my pictures from these forums. 

It's one thing to steal others pictures but to be so adamant about refusing to remove the pictures despite multiple complaints.    This person's really determined to keep the pictures.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr
I really like how your hair looks unstretched too. 
I like the crinkly fry look too!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lita, thanks.  I don't think the pictures will be removed.  I may just open my Fotki back up to the public again.  I get the impression this person got my pictures from these forums.
> 
> It's one thing to steal others pictures but to be so adamant about refusing to remove the pictures despite multiple complaints.    This person's really determined to keep the pictures.


 
Give us the website. I bet if they receive all of our complaints they'll take the pictures down.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2010)

I want to buy some sticks but i want to know of another seller that makes sticks similar to aliarose but may be a lil cheaper??? Right now Barefoot Maiden is a bit too high like i'll spend $20 on some sticks but not $30


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 6, 2010)

BostonMaria, the link is here: www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/505653-theres-picture-thief.html

Here's her response to the complaints of all the pictures that were stolen:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-response-taking-lhcf-members-etc-photos.html

Last time I heard the pictures were still up.  I do not have a Facebook account.  So I can't check to see if she has taken them down.  Link to webpage: Login | Facebook 

SmilingElephant, Anafiassa's sticks are similar to Aliarose's but I think the prices are similar. Sticks and Stones sells wooden sticks with toppers for reasonable prices.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2010)

How do you order from sticks and stones??


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 7, 2010)

SmilingElephant, check your PMs.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 7, 2010)

wavezncurlz You stole my sticks! LOL j/k.  I really liked those sticks and was gonna buy them, but because I henna I didn't think the red tones would look right.  I still love those sticks though...wear them well, wear them well.  *sniff* lol!  Be careful with those MM sticks.  I think I've realized I can't use the bone sticks.  It snapped like a twig   But she has a few pairs that I really want.

I just got a really great haul from Sticks and Stones and ebay.  I can't wait to get my digi camera.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 7, 2010)

I've put my knitting needles in my hair when I'm knitting on the train as not to poke anyone when I'm moving up and down the isles or changing seats. But with shrinkage and my hair being very fine, they dwarf my little bun. After I saw the video of the woman with hair slightly below the neck using the prong/fork style sticks in a french roll, I have hope that I can use them. I plan on using the prong style since I think other other kind look better on longer/thicker hair. 

My question is this: Does anyone know if using smooth hair sticks is better than a hair tie? I suffer from breakage and I think the hair ties. I want to wear my hair up because it gets so dry if I let it out. I'd love an easy and pretty alternative.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 7, 2010)

Enyo said:


> I've put my knitting needles in my hair when I'm knitting on the train as not to poke anyone when I'm moving up and down the isles or changing seats. But with shrinkage and my hair being very fine, they dwarf my little bun. After I saw the video of the woman with hair slightly below the neck using the prong/fork style sticks in a french roll, I have hope that I can use them. I plan on using the prong style since I think other other kind look better on longer/thicker hair.
> 
> My question is this: Does anyone know if using smooth hair sticks is better than a hair tie? I suffer from breakage and I think the hair ties. I want to wear my hair up because it gets so dry if I let it out. I'd love an easy and pretty alternative.


 
I find it to be less stress on my hair because the hold is not so tight.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Enyo,* MCrzyGr* is right.  Hair sticks are gentler on the hair than hair ties.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr @MCrazyGr

Great! I'm in! First pair of prong sticks are in the mail!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 7, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> wavezncurlz You stole my sticks! LOL j/k.  I really liked those sticks and was gonna buy them, but because I henna I didn't think the red tones would look right.  I still love those sticks though...wear them well, wear them well.  *sniff* lol!  Be careful with those MM sticks.  I think I've realized I can't use the bone sticks.  It snapped like a twig   But she has a few pairs that I really want.
> 
> I just got a really great haul from Sticks and Stones and ebay.  I can't wait to get my digi camera.



jasmineml
Sorry! I will take good care of them. I will be careful with the mm sticks. They will be for special occasions.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 8, 2010)

There should be an "anti-breakage" challenge. Nothing but hairsticks for a month and see how your hair improves. I'm going to try it.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 8, 2010)

Enyo, for the past few months I've mostly been wearing hair sticks and sometimes Goody Spin Pins.  Both are gentle on the hair.    That sounds like a great challenge.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 8, 2010)

I have Ketylo aquapearls.  They're waterproof.  It looks like they are not yet availble on his website but if you email him you can purchase them.  When I emailed him a few weeks ago he told me that he had these colors available: blue-green,
maroon, blue-black, white spalted, red-black, and green-black


Here's the picture that Kevin sent me with the colors.  This is *Kevin's picture,* *not mine*:  






^^^^His picture reflects the color of the sticks more accurately than mine.  

From left to right: blue-green,
maroon, blue-black, white spalted, red-black, and green-black

He also mentioned that he is expecting to get 10 new colors soon.  I'm so hoping there's a purple in there.  

Here's what I have:






^^^^^^My camera didn't capture these colors very well.

From top to bottom:
1) White Spalted
2) Blue-Green
3) Maroon

Action shots:











ETA:  The prices of his aquapearls are the same as his other sticks.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 8, 2010)

Ketylos are by far my favorite hair sticks.   I'm wearing the white spalted aquapearls right now.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 9, 2010)

mwedzi   Is the one I quoted from Hawai'i? They do a lot of stuff in that color scheme and with paddles. I think I saw something like that on eBay.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr those maroon sticks are gorgeous!  I've been reading about the aquapearls on LHC but couldn't see any of the pictures...I'll definitely be ordering those!

Enyo  I use an old pair of double-pointed wooden knitting needles for hanging around the house or taking a shower (I gave up on knitting so I'm not worried about ruining them)  I'm all for a no-breakage/hairstick challenge!


----------



## Enyo (Nov 9, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> Enyo  I use an old pair of double-pointed wooden knitting needles for hanging around the house or taking a shower (I gave up on knitting so I'm not worried about ruining them)  I'm all for a no-breakage/hairstick challenge!


 
jasmineml

Can anyone start a challenge? If so, I don't mind starting it.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 9, 2010)

Enyo anyone can start it!


----------



## Enyo (Nov 9, 2010)

*Challenge is UP!!*


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../507531-hair-stick-no-breakage-challenge.html​


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 9, 2010)

I managed to get a pair of stick from Sticks and Stones....i'll post a pic when they arrive.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 9, 2010)

SmilingElephant Sticks and Stones are by far my favorite hairsticks that I have.  I keep trying to pay attention to other vendors, but I keep going back to those.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Enyo said:


> mwedzi   Is the one I quoted from Hawai'i? They do a lot of stuff in that color scheme and with paddles. I think I saw something like that on eBay.



I'm not sure where it's from, though I definitely bought it on Ebay for a cheap price.  I haven't seen them there for a little while, though.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 11, 2010)

I got my sticks! Will post pics in my hair tonight. I can't wait!  


*I'm seriously addicted. *


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 11, 2010)

I knew I should not have come in this thread!   I have a cheap pair of hair sticks and I have not used them in a long time.  I think I need to break them out and purchase some new ones.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2010)

OK so its not a hair stick, but a hair comb.
and its not exotic either lol. Fund it in the Pharmacy, its a 2 pronged goody hair comb

but I was so excited to see it and use it to embelish my hair.
My hair is in a mowhawk but since my twists have become a bit old looking, I "french rolled" them and stuck the hair comb in.

Oh and sry for the pic quality from my phone


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 12, 2010)

You ladies are killing me. I am trying soooo hard to have my vanity area set up before I buy anything else and yet you all keep posting these gorgeous pictures of all these goodies. Now when my husband is yelling because I've filled hanging shoe racks with bean bag filling and stuck a million hair sticks and such in our closet on his side I'm just going to show him this thread.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 12, 2010)

cool thread. all those pretty hair sticks make buns look okay to me!  ♥


----------



## Enyo (Nov 12, 2010)

Got my Hawaiian prong today. The smaller size really works for my fine hair. The bun doesn't look so sad.   The stick is 6" including the swirl, and has about 4.5" of actual prong. When I do the french twist I do well with about 6" of actual stick.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 12, 2010)

@SimJam, your hair looks wonderful with the comb. Love the twists!  Cute comb too.

@Enyo, I'm a fan of prongs.    It looks so nice in your hair and that bun is adorable.

@SmilingElephant, I can't wait to see your sticks.  I adore the sticks from Sticks and Stones.  She has the best toppers.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr....i cannot wait for them to get here!!!

She accidentally shipped me someone else's order so i have to forward it to the right person.....but she threw in a free pair of earrings for me bc of the mixup....


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 12, 2010)

SmilingElephant, you're going to love her earrings.  They are really nice.  Recently, I've ordered earrings from her.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool!!...i'm in the mood for blue hairsticks so thats what i ordered. I don't have really any blue pairs....i need some green ones too.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 13, 2010)

Summer Ocean Ketylo Hairsticks from ForeverSunshine:


----------



## nevaeh (Nov 13, 2010)

SmilingElephant, I think you have my sticks, I'm in Georgia. I hate that this mix up happened because I too was looking forward to the sticks, but the free goodies are nice. Sorry for the inconvenience. Such a small world.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 16, 2010)

I really really like the Ketylo White Spalted Aquapearls:


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 16, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> These are from BarefootMaiden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow CelinaStar!! these are so pretty... how many hair sticks do you own!! . 

i cant wait to have your length someday!


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2010)

Adora, I thought your hair was that length before...no?


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2010)

CelinaStarr, your hair and hair sticks are absolutely gorgeous. OK...let me leave before I get the urge to buy a pair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 16, 2010)

TamedTresses said:


> Adora, I thought your hair was that length before...no?


 
it was about two inch away from that, key word "WAS"  

i cut it, its now two inches past bsl. i might cut again, but ill try not to.


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> it was about two inch away from that, key word "WAS"
> 
> i cut it, its now two inches past bsl. i might cut again, but ill try not to.



Oh ok...gotcha.


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry for hijacking your thread Celina.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 16, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow CelinaStar!! these are so pretty... how many hair sticks do you own!! .
> 
> i cant wait to have your length someday!



I have quite a few now.  I haven't counted but I have a lot.  Like enough to go with every outfit.  Out of all of the hair sticks I like my Ketylos the best.  I just adore them.  They are so comfortable and hold my hair all day.  

*AdoraAdora24*, love your hair and your buns are so nice.  You will be back to tailbone and beyond in no time.  



TamedTresses said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread Celina.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...



*TamedTresses*, you weren't hijacking my thread at all.  Feel free to post and ask any questions in this thread.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 16, 2010)

Today I'm wearing the Ketylo maroon aquapearls again:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 16, 2010)

nevaeh said:


> SmilingElephant, I think you have my sticks, I'm in Georgia. I hate that this mix up happened because I too was looking forward to the sticks, but the free goodies are nice. Sorry for the inconvenience. Such a small world.



WOW!!!! That is funny!!!....Girl i just forwarded them to you in the mail...you're in Savannah??

I just got them yesterday and i put them in the mail today....so they'll be at your house pretty soon.....we're forever connected!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 16, 2010)

nevaeh said:


> SmilingElephant, I think you have my sticks, I'm in Georgia. I hate that this mix up happened because I too was looking forward to the sticks, but the free goodies are nice. Sorry for the inconvenience. Such a small world.



That is a small world!

Celina, I'm so mad you introduced me to yet another vendor that now I want something from.   I totally want these: Ice Queen Kanzashi Hair Sticks by ForeverSunshine on Etsy

But I can't because I just ordered a copper hair fork. Boo!

But y'all remember that I won a gift certificate from Barefoot Maiden.  I got these sticks from her:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 16, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> That is a small world!
> 
> Celina, I'm so mad you introduced me to yet another vendor that now I want something from.   I totally want these: Ice Queen Kanzashi Hair Sticks by ForeverSunshine on Etsy
> 
> ...



NIIIIICE!


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^ Oooohhhh. I love those, *Mwedz*i!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 16, 2010)

*mwdezi*,

:notworthy  Where's the Thanks button?

*mwdezi*, your hair looks beautiful and I love those hair sticks.  Those Ice Queen Kanzashi Hair Sticks are really cute.

I haven't bought anything lately but have been looking instead.  Looking is just as good for now.  

I really like the Ketylos.  I know Kevin is selling aquapearls and he told me he is supposed to get more colors in within the next 6 weeks I think.  I'd love to buy some more Ketylo aquapearls when he gets them in, perhaps next month or even January.

BarefootMaiden has had a lot of nice sticks for sale lately.  

I really like these Galactica Hairsticks.

Actually I see a lot of cute hair sticks.  Sometimes I just go to Etsy just to look around and admire all of the pretty hair sticks.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, ladies.

And Enyo, I love that hair fork.  Did you get it from Ebay?  Your bun doesn't look sad at all.  It's pretty. The fork you're using is quite big, in fact.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 16, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Some I recently purchased from Aliarose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love all the updates ladies! Keep them coming.
I finally can post! I was going crazy with all the glitches on this site.

I got free earrings with my order from Aliarose. They apparently glow in the dark.


----------



## empressri (Nov 16, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @empressri, aren't Ketylos the best?  They are my go to everyday hair sticks.  Your hair looks beautiful in your avatar.  Do you have any pictures to share if you don't mind?  I *heart* your hair and bet it looks amazing with hair sticks.
> 
> Everyone, please feel free to post pictures.



Thank you  I'm loooooving those buns!!!

I just flat ironed tonight and guess what you made me pull out? My ketylo AND wooden hair fork both of which are holding up a bun each. I will try to post a picture!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 17, 2010)

@enyo I love that fork!  I was admiring that on ebay but I purchased 4 other pairs of sticks from another vendor instead.  It looks great in your hair.

Barefoot maiden is killing me right now.  I'm definitely gonna utilize her laway plan very soon!


----------



## ladytee2 (Nov 17, 2010)

This thread is making me want hair sticks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Barefoot Maiden but she charges sooooooo much for some sticks yo. $30 sum dollas just for sticks?? I really like the ones at Sticks and Stones.....but i dunno...i'ma see about gettin another pair of BFM

@Wavesncurls.....i am lovin ALLL your sticks.....i want cupcake sticks tooooo.....

Everybody's hair looks so nice


----------



## Enyo (Nov 17, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> And Enyo, I love that hair fork.  Did you get it from Ebay?  Your bun doesn't look sad at all.  It's pretty. The fork you're using is quite big, in fact.



Thanks, and yes, I got it from eBay. I really wanted the one you have (paddle shape)! You beat me to it!  The fork isn't big at all. It fits in my flattened hand with a bit of room to spare (6" total). It looks big because the bun is pretty small.


----------



## nevaeh (Nov 18, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> WOW!!!! That is funny!!!....Girl i just forwarded them to you in the mail...you're in Savannah??
> 
> I just got them yesterday and i put them in the mail today....so they'll be at your house pretty soon.....we're forever connected!



Yep, thats me. I haven't received them yet but when I do I'll let you know.  I did receive the free sticks that she sent to make up for this mix up and I love them. They are my first pair of hair sticks and I am now hooked.  Once I receive yours I will figure out how to post a picture of both of them. As you can see from my post count, posting is something that I don't do, but you and these sticks have brought me out of hiding again


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ It's a small world after all... what a coincidence that you got each other's orders. 

Gotta love a free gift for the mix up!


----------



## Rei (Nov 18, 2010)

I tried using hair sticks again. My hair was loose and stretched, and it worked out pretty well after a couple of tries. I did it again using twists (despite my initial failures) and it sort of worked out, but not as well as the loose and stretched hair worked. Mwedzi I have a question for you since we have a similar hair type. How do you keep your loose hair from matting when twisted up? After I let my hair down from the roll my strands were suddenly bffs and sticking together. I find this happens a lot when I don't keep them in twists. Does this happen to you at all?


----------



## Enyo (Nov 18, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> @enyo I love that fork!  I was admiring that on ebay but I purchased 4 other pairs of sticks from another vendor instead.  It looks great in your hair.
> 
> Barefoot maiden is killing me right now.  I'm definitely gonna utilize her laway plan very soon!



Thanks!!

Don't forget, Ladies. The stick challenge starts tomorrow!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/507531-hair-stick-no-breakage-challenge.html


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 19, 2010)

In case anyone wonders what wavez wants for Christmas....

I created a treasury of hairsticks on Etsy. Enjoy!!!


*Hair Porn Hair Sticks by wavezncurlz on Etsy *

_**Still eyeing that peacock destiny piece....*_


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 19, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> In case anyone wonders what wavez wants for Christmas....
> 
> I created a treasury of hairsticks on Etsy. Enjoy!!!
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2010)

I love this thread 

I've been practicing, but how are you ladies putting the hairsticks in without some of the hairs at the scalp pulling?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 19, 2010)

Spring said:


> I love this thread
> 
> I've been practicing, but how are you ladies putting the hairsticks in without some of the hairs at the scalp pulling?



You have to pull some scalp hair to make them stay in place


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 19, 2010)

nevaeh said:


> Yep, thats me. I haven't received them yet but when I do I'll let you know.  I did receive the free sticks that she sent to make up for this mix up and I love them. They are my first pair of hair sticks and I am now hooked.  Once I receive yours I will figure out how to post a picture of both of them. As you can see from my post count, posting is something that I don't do, but you and these sticks have brought me out of hiding again



Lol!!.....i wanted to open your box sooooooo bad just to see what they looked like.....but i didn't....i didn't wanna pay for shipping

I got mine today!!! And they came with free earrings!!! I'll post a pic soon....she's a really sweet person to deal with tho i'll say that

And girl...now that you're starting to collect sticks....you cannot hide no more!!!!!


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> You have to pull some scalp hair to make them stay in place


 
Thanks SmilingElephant,  I was really hoping there was a way to avoid pulling those hairs to anchor the bun.

Does anyone have any success with using hairsticks without the pulling of scalp hairs?


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 19, 2010)

*wavezncurlz*, your hair looks great with those hair sticks.  That  blue stick and the earrings look nice with your dark hair.  I like how  every color tends to "pop" in dark hair.

*Rei*, I wish I had better advice for you.  From my understanding  some hair types do tend to mat when worn loose. Keeping you hair in  twists or in stretched out styles may be best for you.  Have you also  tried pm'ing *Mwedzi* with this question?  Too bad the Mentions  feature isn't working now.  I would send out a Mention to her to get her  attention.  But I'm sure she'll come to this thread soon and see your  question.    BTW, the single red stick in your updo looks so cute and your hair is so pretty.  Love the twists.



wavezncurlz said:


> In case anyone wonders what wavez wants for Christmas....
> 
> I created a treasury of hairsticks on Etsy. Enjoy!!!
> 
> ...



Love this.  Those peacock destiny sticks are nice.

Someone bought these but I really like the colors:  Earthen Hair sticks



Spring said:


> I love this thread
> 
> I've been practicing, but how are you ladies putting the hairsticks in without some of the hairs at the scalp pulling?





Spring said:


> Thanks SmilingElephant,  I was really hoping  there was a way to avoid pulling those hairs to anchor the bun.
> 
> Does anyone have any success with using hairsticks without the pulling of scalp hairs?



Instead of pointing the sticks in the opposite direction you can simply  weave them through without going in the opposite direction and flipping  them over.  Also, try not to grab too much scalp hair when beginning to  insert them.  Using two sticks instead of one can help distribute the  weight of the bun; thus, relieving tension.  You have to play around  with inserting the sticks so that they are not too tight and cause too  much tension.    Also, not making your updos too tight helps.

Ketylos are the most comfortable and easiest to insert without causing  tension for me.  With my other hair sticks I grab as little scalp hair  as possible when inserting them and I don't always go in the opposite  direction and flip them over when inserting them.  You just have to  experiment and play around with them and also consider the position of  the sticks such as inserting two sticks parallel to each other, forming  an x, etc.  I think using two sticks are better for those of us with  really thick and heavy hair because (depending on how they're positioned) they distribute the weight of the  updo more evenly.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 19, 2010)

Today I wore the Ultraviolet Visions Hair Sticks from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy .


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> That is a small world!
> 
> Celina, I'm so mad you introduced me to yet another vendor that now I want something from.  I totally want these: Ice Queen Kanzashi Hair Sticks by ForeverSunshine on Etsy
> 
> ...


 
The Winterland Hairsticks - Snowflake Obsidian Teardrops look even better in your hair than it does on the website


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Today I wore the Ultraviolet Visions Hair Sticks from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy .


 

Thanks Celina for the suggestions and these hairsticks are beautiful...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

...Just bought 2 items from Quecraft! Love.This.Thread!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 20, 2010)

*Janet'*, those are really beautiful!  I love your hair in your siggy too.  Please post action shots (if you don't mind).


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Today I'm wearing the Ethereal Mists Hairsticks from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy :









Pinks, purples, and blues are my favorite colors.


----------



## Enyo (Nov 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Pinks, purples, and blues are my favorite colors.



Mine too, thought green is replacing the pink right now.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is an action shot of my first pair of crowned ketylos with "zebra girl" toppers. I posted in the challenge thread too.


----------



## Spring (Nov 20, 2010)

The thanks button is back !


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 20, 2010)

*wannabelong*, love those and your bun too!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

@CelinaStarr: As soon as they come in, I will post an "action shot" for sure! Your sticks are to die for!!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 20, 2010)

Man.....ya'll got me wanting to buy some hair sticks.  I may have to jump on this in 2011.


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 20, 2010)

They have me wanting to buy some too. I'm trying not to get another addiction.  *backs slowly out of thread*


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 21, 2010)

Today I'm wearing the Forest Queen hair sticks from BarefootMaiden:









I haven't washed my hair in almost a week now and I really like the way plain wooden sticks such as these hold my hair when it hasn't been washed in a while.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2010)

Today I'm wearing the blue-green Ketylo aquapearls from Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page









^^^Mine look very blue in color despite being called blue-green but I still love them.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 22, 2010)

wannabelong said:


> Here is an action shot of my first pair of crowned ketylos with "zebra girl" toppers. I posted in the challenge thread too.



NIIIICE!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Bee-U-Te-Full!!!!


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 23, 2010)

I ordered 4 more pairs of keytlos from Sticks and Stones and I can't wait for them to arrive.  Fox is so wonderful, I wanted the hazelnut sticks crowned with "honey hive" toppers but she didn't have any more of those beads.  She sent pictures of some alternatives for me to choose from.  She provides wonderful customer service.  I think she may have a customer for life.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 3, 2010)

I finally got all the issues ironed out with my computer and I have pictures of hairsticks!!   

I got all of these from ebay





My Ketylos





Sticks and Stones


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ Nice collection.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 4, 2010)

TamedTresses said:


> ^^ Nice collection.



ITA = beautiful


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful collection.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwww....gee thanks   that's just a few pics.  I have more pics of my larger collection as a whole in my blog.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2010)

Some hair toys....






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful *Lita*!  I love the heat dangles.

You have a very nice blog *jasmineml*.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't been taking many pics lately.  Here are a few pics of how I've been wearing my hair lately:







^^^^Wearing Vineyard Dymondwood Ketylos from www.ketylo.com .

Last month I bought Moonlit Snow hair sticks from Aliarose.  Here's the official pic from the site:






Action shot of Moonlit Snow hair sticks:






Wearing Buffy Style 4 Prong Hair Fork made of Vineyard Dymondwood from 60th Street Productions LLC - Unique Ideas Crafted in Wood :


----------



## Janet' (Dec 6, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I finally got all the issues ironed out with my computer and I have pictures of hairsticks!!
> 
> I got all of these from ebay
> 
> ...



Absolutely LOVELY!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Today I'm wearing the Peach Adventurine hair sticks from PurpleMoonDesigns at PurpleMoonDesigns on Etsy .  

Official pic:






Action shots:








Since I've been wearing hair sticks for a while now I'm finding the shorter sticks easier to use.  Unlike my Ketylos which have a usable length of 7 inches, these sticks have a usable length of 5 3/4 inches.  I plan on buying shorter sticks.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Dec 6, 2010)

MUST. BUY...HAIRSTICKS!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I really want a shelot but I'm not so sure how it would fit over my bun.  I'd like one with two sticks with a usable length of about 5.5 to 6 inches.  RavensLair sells some from time to time:  































Here's how they look in the hair:






^^^All of these pics are from *RavensLair* site.  These are her creations.

There's a lady over at the Long Hair Community that has a lot of shelots and I love the way they look.


----------



## GraceV (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm loving these posts. I need to get some more hair sticks (only have 2 pairs). Thanks for starting this thread OP.

Wannabelong how did you do this? Do you have a tutorial on it? 



wannabelong said:


> Here is an action shot of my first pair of crowned ketylos with "zebra girl" toppers. I posted in the challenge thread too.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 6, 2010)

GraceV said:


> I'm loving these posts. I need to get some more hair sticks (only have 2 pairs). Thanks for starting this thread OP.
> 
> Wannabelong how did you do this? Do you have a tutorial on it?


 
Hey GraceV,

I learned how to do it from watching this tutorial on Youtube:
YouTube - Lazy wrap bun

Happy hairsticking!


----------



## GraceV (Dec 6, 2010)

wannabelong said:


> Hey GraceV,
> 
> I learned how to do it from watching this tutorial on Youtube:
> YouTube - Lazy wrap bun
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! 

I've got a lot of sticks, but now I want to venture into forks.  I only have 2.  One is metal from ebay and holds like a ROCK!  The other is a flimsy plastic one, it's short so it literally pops up and out of my bun.  Wavezncurlz, you have one from Mairyzdozy right?  How does that curve work?  Is it comfortable?  I really like her stuff and it's on sale for now


----------



## nevaeh (Dec 7, 2010)

SmilingElephant, I received the hair sticks in the mail 2 weeks ago.  I forgot to update, I'm sorry.  Thanks again for forwarding them to me. They are beautiful.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 7, 2010)

nevaeh said:


> SmilingElephant, I received the hair sticks in the mail 2 weeks ago.  I forgot to update, I'm sorry.  Thanks again for forwarding them to me. They are beautiful.



Oh, I'd love to see pics.   I'm happy both of you received your items.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 8, 2010)

Today I wore the 7 inch Ketylo Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood hair sticks with Jolie Spring toppers from Sticks and Stones .


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr those are so pretty!  The Shelots seem interesting, but I'm afraid I'd be pulling hairs from in between the beads.  I already have that problem with flexi 8s sometimes.  

I just ordered my 3rd pair of BFM sticks....she's just as lovely as Fox from Sticks and Stones!  I can't wait to see them, the pics she emailed me where literally breathtaking!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 8, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> CelinaStarr those are so pretty!  The Shelots seem interesting, but I'm afraid I'd be pulling hairs from in between the beads.  I already have that problem with flexi 8s sometimes.
> 
> I just ordered my 3rd pair of BFM sticks....she's just as lovely as Fox from Sticks and Stones!  I can't wait to see them, the pics she emailed me where literally breathtaking!



Please post pics.    I love her sticks.  I'm also worried about pulling hairs with the shelot plus my buns are so big I don't know if they would fit over them.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 8, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> CelinaStarr those are so pretty! The Shelots seem interesting, but I'm afraid I'd be pulling hairs from in between the beads. *I already have that problem with flexi 8s sometimes*.
> 
> I just ordered my 3rd pair of BFM sticks....she's just as lovely as Fox from Sticks and Stones! I can't wait to see them, the pics she emailed me where literally breathtaking!


 
I have that same problem with the flexi 8s too.  I do like the Shelots though.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to order more sticks from Sticks and Stones but it's not in the budget right now.  
   I need ketylo sticks with red, pink, white/clear and blue toppers.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 9, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!
> 
> I've got a lot of sticks, but now I want to venture into forks. I only have 2. One is metal from ebay and holds like a ROCK! The other is a flimsy plastic one, it's short so it literally pops up and out of my bun. Wavezncurlz, you have one from Mairyzdozy right? How does that curve work? Is it comfortable? I really like her stuff and it's on sale for now


 
Sorry I just saw your question. I wish the mention feature was back. It was very helpful.

It isn't especially comfortable if you wear it vertically (it scratches my neck) 





It's not so bad when worn like this:











The silver one is more comfortable - 5 inches. The copper one is longer and tends to hurt a bit more.

I don't wear them often but I really like the way they look.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 9, 2010)

wannabelong said:


> I have that same problem with the flexi 8s too. I do like the Shelots though.


 

The Shelots are interesting. I've never seen anything like that. I would also worry about the beads catching my hair. If anyone gets them, please give us a report and an action shot.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Today I'm wearing the blue-green Ketylo aquapearls from Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AWESOME!!!!  do you make any of your hair sticks?!!!

i found it quite easyyy to make them!! i have alot of beaded jewelry and get the wire from a craft store like AC moore.. so many colorful stones and beads i put together on some chopsticks from any chinese restaurante, file sticks with a nail file then polish with nail polish!! for example if i have purple beads or stones i would polish the stick with purple nail polish... 

COST IF YOU MAKE THEM YOURSELF: 3$

COST IF  YOU BUY THEM: 20$-25$

you can even make the earrings to match!!


 

im just saying.......


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> AWESOME!!!!  do you make any of your hair sticks?!!!
> 
> i found it quite easyyy to make them!! i have alot of beaded jewelry and get the wire from a craft store like AC moore.. so many colorful stones and beads i put together on some chopsticks from any chinese restaurante, file sticks with a nail file then polish with nail polish!! for example if i have purple beads or stones i would polish the stick with purple nail polish...
> 
> ...




No, I should look into it though.  Feel free to show us your work.  I bet they look nice in your hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> No, I should look into it though. Feel free to show us your work.  I bet they look nice in your hair.


 

i will, thanks!!!

i have some in the other day and a freind said to me "what are you, asian now?" erplexed.

LOL so i stoped wearing them as much. do you get those comments. 

and plus, i dont think i had them in right, they were way up on top of my head. i have to get the hang of it. they are fun to make tho.

i saw some homemade sticks on etsy and they were wonderful compared to mine. but ill still show you them even tho my nail polish brush strokes arent neat . be back soon.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i will, thanks!!!
> 
> i have some in the other day and a freind said to me "what are you, asian now?" erplexed.
> 
> ...



No, but I've heard people getting those comments over at the Long Hair Community.  People can be so rude.  I would still wear them though.  Don't stop wearing them as often as you'd like just because of one rude person.

If you don't like the sticks so high up try making your buns lower, inserting the sticks more horizontally, or using shorter sticks.

I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i will, thanks!!!
> 
> i have some in the other day and a freind said to me "what are you, asian now?" erplexed.
> 
> ...


 
Sound like a great idea, don't share too much you might make a business for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 9, 2010)

Wavezncurlz thank you so much!  That was really helpful, because I was considering the 5in.  I really like the silver ones!  god I miss the mention button


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Saturday pics, anyone????


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*Janet'*, I wore Goody Spin Pins over the weekend.

Today, I couldn't make up my mind.  First I wore a butterfly and a rose hair stick from Exquisite Organic Buffalo Horn Accessories For Less by quecraft .

Official pics:










Action shots:









^^^It's hard to see the rose hair stick in the pics because it's on the other side.

I finally decided to wear the Sand Dunes hair sticks from Hair Accessories and Hair Sticks for Long Hair Styles. :


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page is now selling the new acrylic hair sticks but I'm unable to get any.    Perhaps next year.  *big sigh*

Here are hair sticks from Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy that I like:


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm tyring to work my budget so I can purchase more hair sticks.


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 13, 2010)

wannabelong said:


> I'm tyring to work my budget so I can purchase more hair sticks.




Me too, lol.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Janet'*, I wore Goody Spin Pins over the weekend.
> 
> Today, I couldn't make up my mind.  First I wore a butterfly and a rose hair stick from Exquisite Organic Buffalo Horn Accessories For Less by quecraft .
> 
> ...


----------



## FearfullyMade (Dec 14, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone that's been posting all the pictures of hairsticks......thanks to y'all I'm afraid to admit that I'm an official Hairstickaholic....and I don't own not a one stick...but since being subscribed to this thread I have an obligation to order some soon...


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2010)

More pictures...Love hair sticks...

Hope Santa brings me some & hair combs too!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't want this thread to die!








I just got off a 2 week period of wearing my hair straight. First time in a year! I enjoyed it while it lasted but I much prefer my curly hair. I couldn't wait to wash. I wore it out a few times but now it's back to my hairsticks.

I finally broke down and purchased the Peacock Decadence Hairsticks - black and gold with tensha and bali beads  with the matching earrings.





I've been watching them for a while.

I hope everyone is well. Let's revive this thread.
Can I get some updates on latest purchases and/or styles from everyone?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 5, 2011)

this thread is so cool. so many pretty sticks in here. ♥


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 5, 2011)

well, due to an unfortunate "incident" my hairstick collection has diminished by about 80%  I had 8 flexi 8's, I'm down to 3.  I had about 40 hairsticks (pairs and singles)  I'm now down to about 7.  

But...all is not lost.  I've gone on a buying frenzy and have no intentions of letting it stay that way.  Hmph!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> well, due to an unfortunate "incident" my hairstick collection has diminished by about 80%  I had 8 flexi 8's, I'm down to 3.  I had about 40 hairsticks (pairs and singles)  I'm now down to about 7.
> 
> But...all is not lost.  I've gone on a buying frenzy and have no intentions of letting it stay that way.  Hmph!



Sorry about that..But I know your new collection..Will ROCK!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been looking for an alternative to bunning and I think I've found it! Actually, I think I've stumbled upon a new addiction, so many beautiful sticks!! 

My hair doesn't hold up too well against hair ties, elastic bands, or bobby pins, so I was at a loss of what to use to keep up protective styling. But as soon as I saw these sticks from quecraft, I ordered them immediately! I've never used hair sticks before, so I'm totally relying on the resources in this thread and youtube. I hope I can pull it off! Or poke an eye out trying!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 7, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I don't want this thread to die!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey ladies, has anyone heard from CelinaStarr lately? I hope and pray that all is well with her.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 7, 2011)

You ladies are hardcore with these expensive hair sticks, they're beautiful though. Here's a pic of something I did with my BSS hair sticks. I had pins holding my hair, still working on using just the sticks and no pins or hair bands.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 7, 2011)

*VIP* said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone heard from CelinaStarr lately? I hope and pray that all is well with her.



I was thinking the same thing. She was so active in this thread. Hopefully, she's just swamped with work in the New Year or taking a break. Come back CS!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 7, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. She was so active in this thread. Hopefully, she's just swamped with work in the New Year or taking a break. Come back CS!!!



I hope and pray that she's okay. I haven't seen her post lately, does anyone know how to contact her to make sure she's okay?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 7, 2011)

I just left her a message on her profile. I think I read she started a new job.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Evo-ny and GraceV! Feel free to share your sticks and styles as you come up with new ideas!


----------



## GraceV (Jan 7, 2011)

I know I shouldn't have clicked on the link in Celina's post. Sigh. My recent purchases... I'm super excited about trying these


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2011)

Bumping...Keeping the thread going!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 7, 2011)

I love this thread!! Does anyone know how to subscribe to a thread? I want to make sure I don't lose track of this one.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 7, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> well, due to an unfortunate "incident" my hairstick collection has diminished by about 80%  I had 8 flexi 8's, I'm down to 3.  I had about 40 hairsticks (pairs and singles)  I'm now down to about 7.
> 
> But...all is not lost.  I've gone on a buying frenzy and have no intentions of letting it stay that way.  Hmph!



OMG what happened????? 




Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> I love this thread!! Does anyone know how to subscribe to a thread? I want to make sure I don't lose track of this one.



Just underneath the page numbers at the top of the thread, there's a button called thread tools. Subscription should be under that.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi ladies. I'm thinking of getting a pair of Porcelain china and stainless steel chopsticks from crystalmood. Does anybody have any experience with these? How durable are they (the porcelain part)?


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 7, 2011)

*VIP* said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone heard from CelinaStarr lately? I hope and pray that all is well with her.





wavezncurlz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. She was so active in this thread. Hopefully, she's just swamped with work in the New Year or taking a break. Come back CS!!!





*VIP* said:


> I hope and pray that she's okay. I haven't seen her post lately, does anyone know how to contact her to make sure she's okay?





wavezncurlz said:


> I just left her a message on her profile. I think I read she started a new job.



Thank you so much ladies.  I'm very touched.    You are all so kind.

*wavezncurlz*, is right.  I started a new job last week and so far I like it.  Adjusting to a new job is stressful.  I can't wait until I finally feel comfortable.

I have been kind of taking a break from hair.  I just haven't been very interested in hair lately.  I still wear my hair sticks almost everyday and have been wearing mostly Ketylos.  Recently I purchased the new acrylics from Ketylo Hairsticks Home Page and I just received them today.

I haven't been into hair lately or taking pictures either but I have still been wearing my hair sticks most days.  

I appreciate all of the pictures that you ladies have contributed to this thread.  They are beautiful.  I'll try to post pics soon.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 7, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Hi ladies. I'm thinking of getting a pair of Porcelain china and stainless steel chopsticks from crystalmood. Does anybody have any experience with these? How durable are they (the porcelain part)?



I don't have those particular sticks but I do have two pairs of metal sticks from Exquisite Hair Sticks & Accessories | Handmade Tribal Organic Jewelry - CrystalMood.com that are pretty well made and sturdy.  My only issue is that the sticks tend to be on the shorter side but they hold my hair well.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 7, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> well, due to an unfortunate "incident" my hairstick collection has diminished by about 80%  I had 8 flexi 8's, I'm down to 3.  I had about 40 hairsticks (pairs and singles)  I'm now down to about 7.
> 
> But...all is not lost.  I've gone on a buying frenzy and have no intentions of letting it stay that way.  Hmph!



I'm so sorry to hear this.    *hugs*


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 7, 2011)

**VIP**, I wanted to send you a pm and respond on your profile but I'm unable to do so.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 8, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I'm very touched.  You are all so kind.
> 
> *wavezncurlz*, is right. I started a new job last week and so far I like it. Adjusting to a new job is stressful. I can't wait until I finally feel comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
Celina welcome back. Do you wear your hair sticks to work? I would love to wear mine at work but I'm so terrified a confused patient will yank it out of my hair and someone could get hurt.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 8, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I'm very touched.  You are all so kind.
> 
> *wavezncurlz*, is right. I started a new job last week and so far I like it. Adjusting to a new job is stressful. I can't wait until I finally feel comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
Celina welcome back. Do you wear your hair sticks to work? I would love to wear mine at work but I'm so terrified a confused patient will yank it out of my hair and someone could get hurt. I guess all the horror stories especially from pre psych clinicals have me paranoid!!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 8, 2011)

GraceV said:


> I know I shouldn't have clicked on the link in Celina's post. Sigh. My recent purchases... I'm super excited about trying these



she has some new ones! My fan broke so I'm off to check her out. Her stuff is very affordable and unique.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 8, 2011)

Celina, 
Thanks for checking in! I understand adjustment to change. We hope to see you posting again as soon as you feel up to it.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 8, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> well, due to an unfortunate "incident" my hairstick collection has diminished by about 80%  I had 8 flexi 8's, I'm down to 3.  I had about 40 hairsticks (pairs and singles)  I'm now down to about 7.
> 
> But...all is not lost.  I've gone on a buying frenzy and have no intentions of letting it stay that way.  Hmph!



Oh no...DO TELL!!! What the heck happened???

CelinaStarr, welcome back! You have been missed


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Oh no...DO TELL!!! What the heck happened???
> 
> CelinaStarr, welcome back! You have been missed


 

SIGH....let's just say it has to do with a man.  Ladies, never let your man think your hair toys are more important than him cuz he WILL break your hairsticks lol 

But seriously, I've been on a mission to replace all that was lost.  I've got like 4 packages in the mail


----------



## Janet' (Jan 8, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> SIGH....let's just say it has to do with a man.  Ladies, never let your man think your hair toys are more important than him cuz he WILL break your hairsticks lol
> 
> But seriously, I've been on a mission to replace all that was lost.  I've got like 4 packages in the mail



So what you're saying is... Hide your kids, hide your wife, and hide your hairsticks too!!!! Gotcha!!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 9, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Celina welcome back. Do you wear your hair sticks to work? I would love to wear mine at work but I'm so terrified a confused patient will yank it out of my hair and someone could get hurt. I guess all the horror stories especially from pre psych clinicals have me paranoid!!!!!



I never wear my hair sticks with the toppers to work.  I just wear my plain Ketylos.  As for confused patients, I never get close enough for them to grab me.  Usually when I have a patient that is becoming increasingly agitated and potentially violent I call someone else to come in the room and help.   I've had to call a code yellow a few times.

I do believe the hair sticks with dangles and toppers could get in the way but plain hair sticks without toppers or dangles should be okay to wear to work.  I also tend to wear my darker colored hair sticks to work and leave the fancy bright ones for off days.

If I worked on a psych ward I don't think I'd wear hair sticks and I don't think I'd be allowed to wear them either.  I vaguely remember my clinicals on the psych ward and they had specific dress codes.  I do worry about my hair being pulled by patients and failing into yucky stuff.  That's why I never wear it down to work.  Not even in a ponytail, because my hair could easily fall over my shoulders onto the patient and into yucky stuff.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2011)

w/matching earrings


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 12, 2011)

*wavesncurlz*, beautiful!  Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is what I have been buying..... Asian Chopstick hairpins or just plan Asian chopsticks some with pictures, dangles, Asian writing or just plain chopsticks.  But they come in 7 to 9 inches and they are cheap.  From .99 cents to 10.00.






You can find the same type of chopsticks on ebay...

@ CelinaStarr I am glad you are back and everything is going well for you!


----------



## GraceV (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ I like that holder! It's a neat way to store the sticks.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 12, 2011)

Sooooo beautiful and feminine.

I'm so sorry I chopped all my hair off. I feel like buying some anyway to stock up for when my hair grows back.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 12, 2011)

Such beautiful sticks and hair in this thread!

 I plan to start a collection this year, as I plan to bun a lot. I just have to keep them away from my 3 year old. She loves to try to reach around and pull them out of my hair when I pick her up.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 12, 2011)

GraceV said:


> ^^ I like that holder! It's a neat way to store the sticks.



The holder is simple to do... It is a half of a coconut shell.  You just smooth it out, punch holes in it and get someone to shellac it for you (to give it shine) or you can do it yourself. People do it here..... They have some creative ways of conserving and recycling...

I think this is available on ebay as well... actually I found one... here is the link
Plant Pot/Hair Sticks Holder Hanger Coconut Shell Usage - eBay (item 270574707264 end time Jan-30-11 11:11:49 PST)


----------



## GraceV (Jan 13, 2011)

That's neat. I would never have thought about recycling coconut shells like that. Thanks for the link. Bumping the thread


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2011)

Bumping........





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump, got my hairsticks in the mail today! I was totally doubting myself when I pulled them out, thinking _"Oh, my new growth is too thick, my hair's too greasy, it's too this and that for the stick to hold properly."_

But I followed the how-tos and got it in on the first try! I was (and still am!) amazed at how secure it is! I seriously thought that as soon as I let go of my hair, everything would come tumbling down.

Good bye, hair scrunchies! It was nice knowing you! My fine hair is gonna LOVE this!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 21, 2011)

*Candy*, I love that coconut holder and the hair sticks.  You're very crafty.

Here are my Ketylo acrylics (new aquapearls):






^^^^From left to right:

1) White Spalted
2) Maroon
3) Blue-Green
4) Blue Gold Red
5) Strawberry
6) Red Black
7) Light Green Abalone
8) Pearl White 

Wearing strawberry sticks:






I bought the last 5 pairs the end of December.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 23, 2011)

*stomps into thread* Now lookit what y'all made me go an do!!  $25 bucks...







IT'S SO PRETTY!!!!  I can't wait till it gets here! (luv you guys, really!!!)


----------



## jupitermoon (Feb 2, 2011)

*Evo-ny*, that stick is so pretty.  Have you received it yet?

Gold Red Black acrylics:





Light Green Abalone acrylics:





Red Black acrylics:





Pear White acrylics:





ANNIE Style 4 Prong Hair Fork from 60th Street Productions LLC - Unique Ideas Crafted in Wood :


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Evo-ny*, that stick is so pretty.  Have you received it yet?
> 
> Gold Red Black acrylics:
> 
> ...




Beautiful as always....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 2, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Evo-ny*, that stick is so pretty.  Have you received it yet?



 Not yet, I hope it gets here soon! Bad weather + customs = extra long wait.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Refund check = Hair sticks investment!!!!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

theLovelyStyle said:


> Refund check = Hair sticks investment!!!!!





 

 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 4, 2011)

Evo-ny - those are gorgeous! I like the danglies!

CelinaStarr - beautiful as always. My peacock hairsticks came from auralynne on Etsy

DID I SAY HOW MUCH I LOVE THAT THE MENTION FEATURE IS BACK????


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 10, 2011)

b.u.m.p.i.t.y.b.u.m.p

My new purchases:
1) from beaconsfield designs (just found shop on a search and this set was only $14.00

2) Aliarose again
I am realizing that I like the aluminum sticks best.

I've yet to try the Ketylo acrylics. CelinaStarr - where is the best place to get Ketylo's?


----------



## jupitermoon (Feb 11, 2011)

@wavezncurlz, those are nice and I love your bun in your siggy.

I get my ketylos from www.ketylo.com (but he's closed now).    Sticks and Stones also sells Ketylos and if you go to Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies and type in ketylos you'll find some with toppers.


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
    I ordered some hair forks from 60th street 02 Feb I haven't seen them yet, has anyone ordered anything online from them and does it normally take this long to get the product??  TIA


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 15, 2011)

Yesterday, I just got my hairstick that I ordered on the 23rd of January, even though she shipped it out right away. It takes a bit longer for me to get my things because I don't live in the US, but I'm going to assume there also was a bit of a backlog in the mail system due to the crazy winter weather. Grounded planes = stuff ain't going nowhere!


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for responding, I live in the U.S. you would think that delivery would be sooner than this. I hate waiting.


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for responding, I live in the U.S. you would think that delivery would be sooner than this. I hate waiting.


----------



## jupitermoon (Feb 16, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I ordered some hair forks from 60th street 02 Feb I haven't seen them yet, has anyone ordered anything online from them and does it normally take this long to get the product??  TIA



@beanie44, I think it took a few weeks for mine to ship but this was during a sell.  Usually the seller sends an email once the order has shipped.  I would email the seller just to make sure but I remember last year it took almost a month for me to receive my order.


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I finally got my hair forks 18feb2011

I took a picture with the 2 prong Crimson Ironwood I ordered from 60th street


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry about above no pics showing.  

So I got 2 forks

1.  3 prong Charcoal Ruby
2.  2 prong Crimson Ironwood


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are pictures of ones I got from my family for x-mas

All purchases at Anafiassa online

1. Moonwebs
2. Sunset in the forest
3. Petroglyph
4. Outlaw of Mar Sara


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Here are pictures of ones I got from my family for x-mas
> 
> All purchases at Anafiassa online
> 
> ...



Very pretty...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

These were found on Lucious Wilkins site

1. Cubist Kitties Cloisonne
2. Fire Shadow Hematite and Deep Nebula Raku Ketylos


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, I will take my time with this hobby it can get expensive.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 19, 2011)

beanie44
Pretty sticks. Can you post the links to the sites you mentioned? 
Thanks!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 19, 2011)

My hair is finally long enough to make buns! These hair sticks are soo pretty! But wow, expensive!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous buns and accessories ladies! I'm going to shop around and invest in a few.


----------



## beanie44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are links

://www.60thstreet.net//

//www.etsy.com/shop/ForeverSunshine//
lusious wilkins designs found under Forever Sunshine

//www.etsy.com/shop/anafiassa//


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 19, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Here are links
> 
> ://www.60thstreet.net//
> 
> ...



thanks hon! Always on the hunt for new places to shop!


----------



## RZILYNT (Feb 19, 2011)

www.ketylo.com is back open for business with a $2.00 increase I might add. But I do love my recent purchase. Thanks CelinaStarr.


RZ~


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, I know I've been MIA. I just wanted to post a picture of my sticks. I'm going to the Sticks and Stones website to place an order now.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for an order from sticks and stones...

and I found this guy - Eduardo. I ordered them yesterday. I can't wait.
I think the orange one might look like fire in my hair. COOOL!!


----------



## Toy (Mar 2, 2011)

wavezncurlz Your new sticks are gorgeous love the purple especially my favorite color!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 2, 2011)

Toy said:


> @wavezncurlz Your new sticks are gorgeous love the purple especially my favorite color!!!


 
I can't wait! He just said it's in the mail. I went to his facebook page and he has some really cool pictures 
http://www.facebook.com/eaduard.hairsticks


----------



## beanie44 (Mar 2, 2011)

Love those orange sticks and the purple...i wonder if he has bright red ....going to check out that link.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got this stick from Etsy, and can't wait to use it.



I love curved hair sticks, and feel they lay against my head a little better.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 10, 2011)

subbing..thanks for bumping...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 15, 2011)

I took a picture with my fire sticks - LOL
I had a hard time getting a good shot but here it is


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice ladies!!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Mar 31, 2011)

My "tiny" collection! Sorry for the bad pic!






From left to right:
-Dragonfly chopsticks from an Asian gift store. They're a bit too long, but it was about $3 for a pack of 10.
-Clover porcelain hair stick from crystalmood
-Black/brown hair sticks from Sally's
-Bone/Horn hairsticks from Quecraft on etsy.
-Beautiful beaded stick from Aliarose on etsy (it has bells!)
-Pronged stick from crystalmood 
-Blue rhinestone and pearl tassel hairstick from crystalmood (sold out)
-Rhinestone hair claw from crystalmood (sold out, but they have this colour variation still available)

It's not as extensive as the rest of y'alls, but I'm working on it!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 31, 2011)

wannabelong said:


> Hey Guys, I know I've been MIA. I just wanted to post a picture of my sticks. I'm going to the Sticks and Stones website to place an order now.



Pretty!  Those middle ones have the Honey Hive topper, right?  I was just looking at those and drooling.

Well, I'm having another custom stick made at Timberstone Turnings. on Etsy.  I love his sticks.  As a reminder, this is what my 1 hair stick by him looks like






And here are sticks he's sold.  Aren't they gorgeous!?  They are artwork for your hair:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/TimberstoneTurnings/sold


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely mwedzi!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 31, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lovely mwedzi!




yeah, wow is right. Those look like a mother's day request kinda gift. Gonna send to hubby...


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ladies I need my hairstick/hair porn fix, can you be a pal and help me out??...Thanks!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 17, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Ladies I need my hairstick/hair porn fix, can you be a pal and help me out??...Thanks!



Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:


----------



## Harina (Apr 17, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:



So pretttyyyyyy!


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2011)

BUMPING......





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 17, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:


Yes thanks lady it's lovely!!, how long did it take for delivery?....also the hair stick from Timberstone turnings...dang he's got a long waiting list. I might have to wait until around x-mas to get on it....how long did he take to send you that custom made hair stick???...I really like that one too.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 18, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Yes thanks lady it's lovely!!, how long did it take for delivery?....also the hair stick from Timberstone turnings...dang he's got a long waiting list. I might have to wait until around x-mas to get on it....how long did he take to send you that custom made hair stick???...I really like that one too.



Thanks!  TimberstoneTurnings had a sale in March.  It was just 10% off + free shipping, but that was enough to about triple or quadruple his normal custom order list.  If you compare the March custom list to the April custom list, you'll see what I mean.  He's actually making it through at a pretty fast clip.  It seems he's putting out orders now that were placed about a month ago.  You'll notice I'm not too far from the top of his list now.   Anyway, given the March sale, it might take a month to get your stick.  Normally it seems to take 1-2 weeks.

The Mei Fas I got off the swap/sell board over on LHC.


----------



## wannabelong (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Mwedz!

Yes, they are the Honey Hive topper.



mwedzi said:


> Pretty! Those middle ones have the Honey Hive topper, right? I was just looking at those and drooling.
> 
> Well, I'm having another custom stick made at Timberstone Turnings. on Etsy. I love his sticks. As a reminder, this is what my 1 hair stick by him looks like
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Apr 18, 2011)

*waiting patiently for my hair to grow long enough for hair sticks**


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 18, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:



Forget about the darn hair stick. Mwedzi OMG your hair is . I cannot wait to get to that length.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 18, 2011)

mwedzi
I love that hairstick but I love how your twistout looks. I'd never get such defined "outs" in my life!

I just ordered some Ketylo sticks - so excited! They will be my first. He has a buy 3 get one free sale going on now through the end of the month.

 Sale! Sale! Sale!  Buy 3 Ketylo Hairsticks and get the 4th for FREE.  
Just email Kevin for your choice of the 4th Hairstick!  April 1 - April 30


http://www.ketylo.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 26, 2011)

Please tell me how you get your twistout so defined mine look soooo anemic....thank you!!!


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay - I love the idea of hairsticks but was clueless.  I purchased two sets from a BSS last year but couldn't use them - didn't know how to do so successfully.  They are the cheap plastic kind - it was just for trying them out.  Entywho, I saw NaturalHairMane (??) using one in a YouTube video and decided to try it.  I have one in now!  Okay its not the neatest or fanciest but my hair in in place and it feels as if nothing is holding it there.  No tension whatsoever.  Now I'm ready to dive into deeper waters to buy some cute ones - yay


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 27, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:


 
Seeing pics like this encourage me to grow. Styles look so effortless with added length


----------



## iprocrz108 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for suggesting Etsy for beautiful hair accessories. I found some really pretty hair sticks here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/LadyIdun?ref=top_trail

Their hair sticks are really unique - they have lots of unusual color combinations and they are made from acrylic. So you don't have to worry about your wet/damp hair or styling products ruining your hair sticks. Bonus: these hair sticks are as smooth as glass - no hair snagging!!! Yippee


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 27, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Happy to oblige.  One of a pair of Mei Fa long hair sticks:



When I saw your hair, I forgot it was a hair stick thread.... Your hair is sooooo awesome! The best twists I've seen!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the world of hairsticks LadyPBC and iprocrz108

I haven't taken any action shots lately but am enjoying my sticks. Seeing our OP (CelinaStarr) with her rapunzel hair in hairsticks (see her update here ) inspires me to keep doing updos with my hairsticks.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 28, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Please tell me how you get your twistout so defined mine look soooo anemic....thank you!!!



beanie44 Do you do yours on shrunken hair?  They always look plumper and more defined if you do them on wet hair and let them dry and set for a day.


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I do them on wet hair and let them dry if I can...that's probably the big problem.  Sometimes the roots are still damp and by the end of the day frizz city....you think shea butter might hold the shape longer, I would love to have second day defined braidouts....thanks for you response.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 28, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Yes I do them on wet hair and let them dry if I can...that's probably the big problem.  Sometimes the roots are still damp and by the end of the day frizz city....you think shea butter might hold the shape longer, I would love to have second day defined braidouts....thanks for you response.



If definition is the most important thing, anything that softens my hair or would add moisture to it actually would make my hair less defined.  If it was soft and moisturized, it would puff up.  The most defined twist outs I can get are with using no product at all.  For those in that photo, I used Kimmaytube's leave in, but it may have had little to no oil, just the Knot Today and the aloe vera gel.  My twist outs last all week.


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks I will try it without oils and see if it will workout for me.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 28, 2011)

wavezncurlz, here are the new sticks:






From top to bottom left to right:

1) Ketylo Dymondwood Vineyard hair sticks with All About Flowers toppers
2) Ketylo black acrylic hair sticks with Peared Green toppers.
3) Ketylo Dymondwood Agatewood hair sticks with Crackled Scepter toppers
4) Ketylo Dymondwood Sunny Skies hair sticks with Sunny Skies toppers
5) Ketylo white acrylic hair sticks with White Washed Jasper toppers

All sticks have a usable length of 6 inches and are from www.longhairloom.com/stickshome.html


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 29, 2011)

^^^^^Thanks hon!
They are all so beautiful.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 4, 2011)

More action shots of some of the new hair sticks:











Hair comb on straight hair:


----------



## jupitermoon (May 4, 2011)

My scalp is starting to itch.  So I'm washing my straight hair out today or tomorrow.  Straight hair is harder for me to maintain but it's easier to style while straight because it's not as thick and bulky.  

With my straight hair my Ficarres don't hurt and can easily hold all of my hair:


























I like the look of hair combs in my straight hair too and they easily hold my hair:





















I can easily get one hair stick to hold my straight hair:






I like my natural hair too but using my hair toys in straight hair is fun.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 4, 2011)

my new Ketylos






and this is the a Ketylo with a topper. I like the color since I wear a lot of black and silver.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 4, 2011)

CelinaStarr - next purchase for me is one of those hair combs. They are pretty!
I'm glad you enjoyed your straight hair - I sure did!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 4, 2011)

wavezncurlz, beautiful.  You have a nice Ketylo collection and your hair is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 4, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> wavezncurlz, beautiful.  You have a nice Ketylo collection and your hair is as beautiful as ever.



Thank you for introducing me to the Ketylos. I love how they hold your hair and how smooth they are. The colors are so fun. I have a while before I get to your status though.


----------



## LatterGlory (May 4, 2011)

_______________________


----------



## jupitermoon (May 5, 2011)

wavezncurlz, Ketylos are the only hair sticks I buy now.   I prefer the 7 inch sticks plain and the 6 inch sticks with toppers.  I do have 7 inch sticks with toppers but I think they look best worn as singles and not as pairs.  So I am still wearing them but I prefer the 6 inch sticks with toppers.

Strangely, I exercised yesterday and rode my horse today and my straight hair still didn't sweat all the way out.  I know I really should wash my hair now, but I just don't feel like it.  At this point I plan on wearing my hair straight as long as its lasts.  The edges have become frizzy but overall my hair is still pretty straight.  I thought I would have sweat my hair out by now.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 5, 2011)

Okay, here are some 7 inch Ketylos with toppers.  I think they look best worn as singles.  When I wear my hair natural again I'm going to work on getting one stick to hold my hair.  mwedzi, does it all the time and her hair is also natural and thick.  I like the look of one stick holding the hair:


----------



## anon123 (May 5, 2011)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, here are some 7 inch Ketylos with toppers.  I think they look best worn as singles.  When I wear my hair natural again I'm going to work on getting one stick to hold my hair.  @mwedzi, does it all the time and her hair is also natural and thick.  I like the look of one stick holding the hair:



Nice ketylos.  This one and the matching earrings are my favorite.  I don't have as much hair as you, but I can get it up with one stick.

And I love the Ficcares!  They are my favorite. What is the first one (looks kind of orange)?  Is it coming out true to color in that picture?


----------



## jupitermoon (May 6, 2011)

mwedzi, the Ficcare is a caramel color.  It's from the Border II Maximas Collection.  It's called Caramel With Gold and it's a size large.

The hair stick is from Sticks and Stones.  It's a 7 inch Ketylo Purpleheart hair stick with Blushing Lime toppers.


----------



## Candy828 (May 9, 2011)

jupitermoon I placed an order today with the Longhairloom.  I am so excited about the sticks I ordered. I will show them when I receive them.  Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> Okay, here are some 7 inch Ketylos with toppers. I think they look best worn as singles. When I wear my hair natural again I'm going to work on getting one stick to hold my hair. @mwedzi, does it all the time and her hair is also natural and thick. I like the look of one stick holding the hair:


 
^^^ Awww Your lil one is so adorable and your hair candy is awesome  jupitermoon, Your hair color looks great, is that natural or do you henna. 

I am loving your new pics,  

I see the fur baby has that Tyra eye thing going on


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 12, 2011)

My 7inch from PacificMercantile (eaduard)





Best "action" shot I could get on my phone





Also got these blue ones and one free one that was kinda money green color





He's really fast and his price points are nice!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Awww Your lil one is so adorable and your hair candy is awesome  @jupitermoon, Your hair color looks great, is that natural or do you henna.
> 
> I am loving your new pics,
> 
> I see the fur baby has that Tyra eye thing going on



Thank you.  It's my natural color.   I've thought about doing henna, but my hair is prone to dryness and splitting due to dryness because it's so coarse.  My coarse hair doesn't take color easily either.

Lol!  My baby is always making funny faces.


----------



## aa9746 (May 13, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## Evo-ny (May 14, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> My 7inch from PacificMercantile (eaduard)



Well, there goes MY next paycheque!


----------



## anon123 (May 15, 2011)

I am so in love with my new Timberstone Turnings sticks.  Here's one.  The wood is holly and the inlays are crushed dyed pink pearls and silver.  His work is so nice, like, the highest skill requiring pieces I have.  And the finish he puts on his sticks is unbelievable smooth.






This other is also holly inlaid with turquoise and silver.  It was a gift since I was the first to show them how beads are mounted onto a stick, so the heart stick above was their first beaded design.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 15, 2011)

MDWedzi
I love those sticks. I requested one for mother's day and my husband just didn't get it. He didn't understand why a hair toy costs so much (never mind he bought me a bracelet and earrings for not much less). I explained that it's really a piece of art. I'm gonna keep working on him!


----------



## anon123 (May 15, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> @MDWedzi
> I love those sticks. I requested one for mother's day and my husband just didn't get it. He didn't understand why a hair toy costs so much (never mind he bought me a bracelet and earrings for not much less). I explained that it's really a piece of art. I'm gonna keep working on him!



Aw, that's too bad.  But at least you got earrings and a bracelet! Not too shabby!   He has to think of the hair toy as just another piece of jewelry, which is really what it is.  Jewelry for your hair.  When he thinks of it as jewelry, suddenly, it's cheap!


----------



## Geminigirl (May 15, 2011)

darn it I kept reading and I see I need apl hair to rock these. I love hair sticks and OP I loae firt post like yours. So much info and your hair is thick and pretty. I can't wait to wear these or make buns.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 16, 2011)

So I ordered from quecraft on Etsy this weekend and they sent me a coupon code for 20% off!

Go to this link to get the coupon code:  http://quecraft.anfr.me/DFUJEY

If you want to give me credit for the discount PM me for my email address prior to submitting your order to the seller.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 16, 2011)

a better shot of the black and gold stick





the blue stick


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 1, 2011)

I found a really cool artist that does acrylic forks. Never seen anything like his stuff (see first attachment). I would love to come up with some unique picture for a custom one. Anyone ever heard of Rasoum on Etsy?

Check out this youtube of some of his designs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywCQIxdcnzs


I also ordered the second attachment today from CRISANTI


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's my newest stick and bun. Glass stick from Joseph Crisanti 
I'm a little worried about dropping it. It's really heavy but seems secure.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful!  Its like a beautiful piece of art work
I'm browsing his other hair sticks



wavezncurlz said:


> Here's my newest stick and bun. Glass stick from Joseph Crisanti
> I'm a little worried about dropping it. It's really heavy but seems secure.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2011)

mwedzi   gorgeous hair, I didn't even notice the hairstick until I scrolled down and someone mentioned it  
 I'm trying not to come into this thread often cause you all are making me burn a hole in my wallet.


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 8, 2011)

There are some very pretty sticks in this thread! I can't wait for my hair to be long enough to use these. Beautiful!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 8, 2011)

My latest hair stick additions from the Long Hair Loom. I love the earrings they made to go with the Asian sticks!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 8, 2011)

Candy828 
Thanks for posting! I was feeling a little lonely in here!  I love your hairsticks. The white sticks are bone right? I have a couple like that. 

I got a really pretty fork from Crystal Mood. They have some really inexpensive sticks for those who are interested in trying sticks without commitment. This fork was 14.50 and came in a really pretty box.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 8, 2011)

What beautiful works of art these hair accessories are!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 8, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I am so in love with my new Timberstone Turnings sticks.  Here's one.  The wood is holly and the inlays are crushed dyed pink pearls and silver.  His work is so nice, like, the highest skill requiring pieces I have.  And the finish he puts on his sticks is unbelievable smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Do you have links to the vendors' sites?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 8, 2011)

My ficcare - size small.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 8, 2011)

My bone hair stick from www.manyhorses.com

Still waiting on my quecraft order to come in.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 8, 2011)

wavezncurlz, love the comb.  That glass stick is amazing!

@Candy828, those bone sticks with the pink toppers are so pretty!  Nice collection.

@makemild, your bun is too cute.  Love the stick and ficcare.

@mwedzi, I love the stick with the heart topper.  It looks nice in your hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 8, 2011)

makemild said:


> My ficcare - size small.



makemild
I want a ficcare! How many do you have? How do you like them? The price has scared me. one day...


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 8, 2011)

jupitermoon can't wait until I can upgrade to sticks longer the 4" or 5"!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 8, 2011)

wavezncurlz 

I only have the one ficcare. I bought two in different sizes, but returned the medium cause I just don't have enough thickness.  

http://www.longhaircommunity.com/forums/  has a really good exchange/swap board for ficcare's.  I just wasn't comfortable trying to buy one on their exchange without first knowing my size.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @mwedzi   gorgeous hair, I didn't even notice the hairstick until I scrolled down and someone mentioned it
> I'm trying not to come into this thread often cause you'll are making me burn a hole in my wallet.



Thank you.   You do have to be careful because you will go broke messing around with this hair jewelery!



Miss*Tress said:


> Beautiful! Do you have links to the vendors' sites?



Speaking of going broke, why yes, I do have a link to the vendor.   Prepare your heart, and your wallet.  Lucky for me, I got the blue one for $1.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/TimberstoneTurnings


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Yesterday, I wore my blue hair comb from Ketylo.

I wore blue eyeshadows too:
















^^^^I put the blue second to the last on the entire lid.  I put the blue on the end on the outer 1/3 of the eyelid.  I applied black to the outer outer V and outer half of the crease.  I used the color on the far right as my highlighter.  I used the green in the inner corners after applying the blue.  I blended all of this with a blending brush.  Finally, I lined the lower part of my upper lid with the blue color second to last I think.  One coat of Sephora mascara was used on the lashes.

Today, I wore the BEV style 3 prong Tapestry Dymondwood hair comb, but my eyes matched the Blushing Lime toppers from the Ketylo sticks.   I didn't realize this until after I had finished applying my eyeshadows.  I should have worn those hair sticks instead.

Here's how my eyeshadows looked today:











Versus the sticks with the Blushing Lime toppers:



jupitermoon said:


>



I applied green on the lids and dark purple in the crease (outer half) and V.  I lined the bottom part of the upper lids with dark purple.  I lined the lower lids with the green then lined the outer half of the lower lids with the dark purple.  The same highlighter pictured above (used for the blue) was used.  I used one coat of Sephora mascara on the lashes.

More hair sticks:


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 8, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> @Candy828
> Thanks for posting! I was feeling a little lonely in here!  I love your hairsticks. The white sticks are bone right? I have a couple like that.
> 
> I got a really pretty fork from Crystal Mood. They have some really inexpensive sticks for those who are interested in trying sticks without commitment. This fork was 14.50 and came in a really pretty box.



Thanks! Yes. The white sticks are bone.  I am loving your fork.  I'll have to go browse that site!  I am waiting for some sticks from Timberstone Turnings.  I will post those when they arrive!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 8, 2011)

Yay! More activity in here!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 22, 2011)

My new hairstick!  Etsy vendor quecraft.  It took over 4 weeks to get here, but it was worth the wait.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty makemild
That's the only reason why I don't order from Quecraft much. The wait is long! Her stuff is nice and the price is reasonable though.

I just ordered these from Purple Moon Designs who has some of her sticks on sale.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 22, 2011)

wavezncurlz 

Thanks!

Checked out Purple Moon Designs.  I am trying to hold out on purchasing anything hair related until 4th quarter of this year.  I think I have enough hair toys!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 23, 2011)

makemild, that's really cute!!!  The butterfly (or is it a dragonfly?) is adorable.  Beautiful hair, too.



wavezncurlz said:


> Pretty @makemild
> *That's the only reason why I don't order from Quecraft much. The wait is long! Her stuff is nice and the price is reasonable though.*



Her work is very nice and the prices are inexpensive.  For something so nice you'd think they'd be more expensive.  I agree with the wait time, because I always worry about stuff getting lost in the mail.  If it weren't for the wait time I would definitely buy from her more often.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 23, 2011)

jupitermoon

Thanks!  I have stuff in my favorites list to buy later in the year.   I was going to post another pic of my hair from today, but didn't take any pics!  I got alot of compliments on the hairstick I had in today.

Oh and it's a dragonfly.  They were calling to me so I got two .



jupitermoon said:


> @makemild, that's really cute!!!  The butterfly (or is it a dragonfly?) is adorable.  Beautiful hair, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Her work is very nice and the prices are inexpensive.  For something so nice you'd think they'd be more expensive.  I agree with the wait time, because I always worry about stuff getting lost in the mail.  If it weren't for the wait time I would definitely buy from her more often.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 26, 2011)

I ordered these today from The Hair Stick Store: http://www.thehairstickstore.com/id47.html


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 26, 2011)

Candy828
I been eyeing that purple one! There is a blue one on there that I like too. I really want to ask them if they have similar purple one.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2011)

Miss this thread ....I still have all my hairsticks and hair candy tucked away for when I get back to having really long hair

Pretty sticks y'all!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Yesterday, I got bangs cut.  Today I'm wearing red Ketylos:

Side bangs:










Red Ketylos:


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 3, 2011)

I picked up a zebra and giraffe hairstick on my trip to South Africa.  They are made of some kind of bone. 

My hair is in crochet braids, using Freetrss Bohemian Braid in #2 & #4/27.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> I ordered these today from The Hair Stick Store: http://www.thehairstickstore.com/id47.html



I received these hairsticks today. I actually like the one with the butterfly better. The wood on the stick is just beautiful. The butterfly is *not* small. Overall, a classy hairstick. The purple hairstick is darker than the picture and the topper is smaller than I thought it would be. But I do like the stick.


----------



## goldielocs (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm so sad... I broke my two "everyday" hair sticks. The only good thing is I now have a valid reason (excuse-lol) to buy some more...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 4, 2011)

jupitermoon - love the bangs! I have long since grown out my bangs but sometimes I wear them out. They are way too long. I may get them cut for styling purposes.

naturalmanenyc - I'm jealous you went to South Africa! Nice souvenir!

SmilingElephant - stick around, you'll be wearing sticks before you know it.

Candy828 - I'm glad you like them. Isn't it weird how the pictures don't always depict the sticks well? Sometimes my favorite ones are not the ones I would have picked based on the picture alone.

goldielocs - I hate when that happens!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 4, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I picked up a zebra and giraffe hairstick on my trip to South Africa.  They are made of some kind of bone.
> 
> My hair is in crochet braids, using Freetrss Bohemian Braid in #2 & #4/27.



Those are beautiful & l like your hair too




jupitermoon said:


> Yesterday, I got bangs cut.  Today I'm wearing red Ketylos:
> 
> Side bangs:
> 
> ...


Ketylos are my favorite style of hairstick.  That color works quite nicely with your hair


----------



## Janet' (Jul 4, 2011)

Still beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Jul 4, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> darn it I kept reading and I see I need apl hair to rock these. I love hair sticks and OP I loae firt post like yours. So much info and your hair is thick and pretty. I can't wait to wear these or make buns.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


 

Geminigirl, I've been able to use hairsticks and my hair isn't APL yet. If your hair in the front isn't long enough, you can do a pompadour until it grows out.

I tried out sticks using some inexpensive ones I found at a BSS to see if they would work.




And then I bought these.





I later invested in some fancier ones.





And then I got in on the Ketylos sale buy 3 get one free. Here's one I wore. Ignore the look on my face.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 4, 2011)

Here are some African-style hairsticks.






More at the link.


----------



## TruMe (Jul 5, 2011)

StephElise - Thanks for the pics, I ended up being in the same boat of having short hair once I BC'ed and after buying my first hair sticks.  I kind of just put them aside because I didn't know how to use them with short hair.  Those are great styles that I think I will try this week.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jul 5, 2011)

That's great TruMe. I also just bought some more sticks from quecraft. Just got a message that they're already on their way.


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 6, 2011)

This thread has led me down the path to hair toy addiction .  I love it!  I've now got 2 Barefoot Maiden sets, 7 flexi-8's, a couple of HairZings, and a Lady Idun acrylic stick on the way.  I'm wearing one stick from a set I got a few years ago but didn't know how to use. Thanks for the tutorial links.  I'm pretty sure that I also have influenced my best friend to get on the hair stick bandwagon.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 6, 2011)

My quecraft stash.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful sticks ladies!!

*Special Request:*
Would those with shorter hair (Shoulder Length-Arm Pit Length) mind doing VIDEOS on how to use hairsticks ... I thought my hair had to be much longer to use them successfully... I'm really inspired by the pics but I learn better from seeing it in action

Also if you know of some other youtube videos showing how to use them on shorter hair could you post a link?

THANKS


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 7, 2011)

I would have done his for you if I had seen this post earlier.  Unfortunately, I shampooed my hair this morning and it's back to the wash-n-go.  Basically I rolled my sides to the back of my head, pinned that down with some Bobby pins, then did a French twist and pinned that down with the hair stick.  It held like a rock.

Here's a video of pretty much what I did.  I only used one stick though, and it went kinda diagonal through the twist


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Today I wore one Spice Goddess stick from Barefoot Maiden:











I haven't washed my bangs since Monday and they don't look bad:







 See the really short curl on the end?:






^^^^That's the piece of short hair along my hairline that I added to the bangs.

I like the one hair stick look like mwedzi


----------



## anon123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice stick.  I do like the one stick look.  I wore it today, with a custom order from Long Hair Loom.  She puts beads on ketylos, but I ordered the bead separately, sent it to her, and had her mount it on the ketylo.  This is the bead I ordered:

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/50950210

She mounted it with some small gold findings on a 7" ketylo, some natural wood, don't know what it is.






In my hair:


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 8, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Nice stick.  I do like the one stick look.  I wore it today, with a custom order from Long Hair Loom.  She puts beads on ketylos, but I ordered the bead separately, sent it to her, and had her mount it on the ketylo.  This is the bead I ordered:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/50950210
> 
> ...



Very Nice! I like it very much!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 8, 2011)

mwedzi I never thought of using my own beads. I like the result
jupitermoon - the red looks nice against your dark hair.

I just received these sticks today from http://www.etsy.com/shop/PacificMerchantile?page=4

I love how smooth his acrylic sticks are. The 7inches are my favorite. I love this color:





I have a number of coin jewelry pieces. I thought this one went well with my collection:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ETA: He always adds a bonus stick. This time it's a blonde colored wooden stick. It's really pretty. Action pictures later.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolutely lovely ladies!!


----------



## skraprchik (Jul 9, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Nice stick.  I do like the one stick look.  I wore it today, with a custom order from Long Hair Loom.  She puts beads on ketylos, but I ordered the bead separately, sent it to her, and had her mount it on the ketylo.  This is the bead I ordered:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/50950210
> 
> ...



Very pretty!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 11, 2011)

Today I'm wearing hair sticks from Dressy Tresses:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 11, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> mwedzi I never thought of using my own beads. I like the result
> jupitermoon - the red looks nice against your dark hair.
> 
> I just received these sticks today from http://www.etsy.com/shop/PacificMerchantile?page=4
> ...



In my hair:






These greys are ridiculous!





Couldn't get a good in hair picture with the bonus stick


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Today I'm wearing one hair stick from Aliarose:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share this email from Crystal Mood 

Crystalmood.com has really good prices so with the deal, it might be of interest to those who want to take the hair stick plunge...


30% Off For 2 Selected Wood Hair Sticks
More than 200 wood hair sticks and hair prongs/forks in peachwood, boxwood, lignum-vitae, rosewood and ebony are on sale for this week! Select any 2 qualified hair sticks or prongs and save 30% each. Offer expires 7/24. So hurry up!

How to:
1. Browse wood hair sticks or wood hair prongs/forks category, and look for "30% Off When Buy 2" sign under each product. 
2. Add 2 or more qualified hair sticks to your cart, and the discount will apply automatically.
3.There is no limit how many qualified hair sticks or hair forks you can buy during the promotion.
4. 30% only applied to the qualified items. If you have other items in the cart, the discount will only apply to the subtotal of qualified items.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 28, 2011)

new hair fork from Que Craft   Ive had it hor a while but just been wearing it this week


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump!!

wavezncurlz, where did you get the hair stick in your siggy?


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 8, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


> Bump!!
> 
> @wavezncurlz, where did you get the hair stick in your siggy?



truequeen06, it looks like the stick from Joseph Crisanti in this post: 



wavezncurlz said:


> Here's my newest stick and bun. Glass stick from Joseph Crisanti
> I'm a little worried about dropping it. It's really heavy but seems secure.


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks so much jupitermoon!  I haven't been in the hair forum for a while, but I've been stalking this thread and love all the beautiful hair sticks.  I just ordered a few from crystalmoon, but I need that glass stick!!  It's stunning.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 8, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


> Thanks so much jupitermoon!  I haven't been in the hair forum for a while, but I've been stalking this thread and love all the beautiful hair sticks.  I just ordered a few from crystalmoon, but I need that glass stick!!  It's stunning.



jupitermoon 
Thanks for answering truequeen06

Thanks for the compliment truequeen06. I have only worn it like 2x on special occasions. It is like a piece of art and I'm scared to break it. 

Now one of my latest from Eaduard Hairsticks - He's topping his wood sticks and his prices are still good.


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 8, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> jupitermoon
> Thanks for answering truequeen06
> 
> Thanks for the compliment truequeen06. I have only worn it like 2x on special occasions. It is like a piece of art and I'm scared to break it.
> ...



I just bought one.  I can't wait until I get it!

I want to order from eaduard and sticks and stones.  They're all so pretty, I want them all.

Sent from my Samsung Epic


----------



## coachchica (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I just ordered my first pair of sticks! I think these will be great for me since I tend to break the thick good hair bands easily.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


> I just bought one. I can't wait until I get it!
> 
> I want to order from eaduard and sticks and stones. They're all so pretty, I want them all.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Epic


 


coachchica said:


> Thanks to this thread, I just ordered my first pair of sticks! I think these will be great for me since I tend to break the thick good hair bands easily.


 
I'm the hairstick pusha!  LOL

Ok, you know you have to share your "action shots" when you get them!


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 9, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I'm the hairstick pusha!  LOL
> 
> Ok, you know you have to share your "action shots" when you get them!



 @ action shots.  I'm still trying to find some new ways to bun with only hair sticks.  So far I liked these the best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sBAz9Z_2uo&feature=related (I tried them out with one of those chopsticks you get from takeout :blush3:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


> @ action shots.  I'm still trying to find some new ways to bun with only hair sticks.  So far I liked these the best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sBAz9Z_2uo&feature=related (I tried them out with one of those chopsticks you get from takeout :blush3:




Practice makes perfect.  Some days I still use a scrunchy on the bottom and spread out my bun to cover the scrunchy before I insert the stick. It just depends on how my hair wants to behave and the type of stick I'm using.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2011)

Is this not the cutest stick? My girls love my fun sticks. They thought it was so silly. Just ordered it.


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 9, 2011)

I want sticks! Like now though.  Is there anywhere I can purchase them on the ground?  If not I'll use etsy...but I don't wanna.  I went on a French site today Bigeux or something and they had beautiful forks but they were over 60 POUNDS.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I want sticks! Like now though.  Is there anywhere I can purchase them on the ground?  If not I'll use etsy...but I don't wanna.  I went on a French site today Bigeux or something and they had beautiful forks but they were over 60 POUNDS.



I'd get some chopsticks. a knitting needle, or some inexpensive ones from a the Beauty Supply Store. My first stick was so cute; it had bling and was  less than 5 bucks.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Sep 9, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Is this not the cutest stick? My girls love my fun sticks. They thought it was so silly. Just ordered it.



That is so adorable! My DD would love this one too. Thanks for sharing wavezncurlz.


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 10, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I'd get some chopsticks. a knitting needle, or some inexpensive ones from a the Beauty Supply Store. My first stick was so cute; it had bling and was  less than 5 bucks.



Your buns are sooo pretty!  I need a tutorial   My buns always end up looking really small.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been peeping this thread and think i'm officially ready to get my absolute first stick or pair of sticks.  Can one of you hairstick pro's (or all of you ) please recommend a nice starter set that won't kill my bank account?  i'd like to purchase something today if possible that can arrive in 2 weeks or less for my first go at this.  Thanks in advance


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 10, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I've been peeping this thread and think i'm officially ready to get my absolute first stick or pair of sticks.  Can one of you hairstick pro's (or all of you ) please recommend a nice starter set that won't kill my bank account?  i'd like to purchase something today if possible that can arrive in 2 weeks or less for my first go at this.  Thanks in advance



Try your beauty supply store for really inexpensive ones. 

See post 514 for link to Crystal Mood. They have a good variety and some sticks are really cheap. Also they always have good sales. They ship fast too. 

Quecraft on etsy is cheap but I can't wait for a month for her stuff to come from vietnam. My last order never arrived and I got my money back after 60 days of waiting.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 10, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Try your beauty supply store for really inexpensive ones.
> 
> See post 514 for link to Crystal Mood. They have a good variety and some sticks are really cheap. Also they always have good sales. They ship fast too.
> 
> Quecraft on etsy is cheap but I can't wait for a month for her stuff to come from vietnam. My last order never arrived and I got my money back after 60 days of waiting.


 Thanks!  i will check out Crystal Mood this weekend and order my first pair.  how exciting


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 12, 2011)

I realize that I need to change my settings to have this thread e-mail me when there is a new posting.  I missed out on the July sale. :-(.  

Really nice sticks jupitermoon and wavezncurlz


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 12, 2011)

makemild said:


> I realize that I need to change my settings to have this thread e-mail me when there is a new posting. I missed out on the July sale. :-(.
> 
> Really nice sticks @jupitermoon and @wavezncurlz


 

makemild 
Get on it girl!  Especially since this thread isn't as active, you need the email notification setting!


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my glass stick today!!  It's so pretty, but short.  I think I'm going to ask him to make a longer one for me.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 12, 2011)

truequeen06 where's the pic!  

wavezncurlz my setting is now CHANGED!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 12, 2011)

SimJam  I am so jelly of this fork.  Maybe I can babysit for a while?



SimJam said:


> new hair fork from Que Craft   Ive had it hor a while but just been wearing it this week


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 12, 2011)

makemild said:


> truequeen06 where's the pic!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 12, 2011)

niiiiiiice


----------



## coachchica (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my first hair sticks today! The seller included a freebie, and I honestly I like it better than what I ordered.  I am ordering more as soon as I get back home! I'm not sure why my bun looks so big but I'll take it. lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having a new love affair with sticks. I'm trying to get away from rubberbands. adly, my hair doesn't look as nice as you ladies


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 13, 2011)

truequeen06 said:


>


 

*truequeen06* GORGEOUS!! How long is it? 


*makemild* - glad you're on it! Wouldn't want you to miss anything.



coachchica said:


> I got my first hair sticks today! The seller included a freebie, and I honestly I like it better than what I ordered. I am ordering more as soon as I get back home! I'm not sure why my bun looks so big but I'll take it. lol


 
*coachchica* - Don't you love how smooth his wood is? (OK that sounds weird) 

He always give a freebie too. Love that about him. And your bun!!!! Ain't nothin' wrong with a big juicy bun! 

*Ms. Tiki *
I'm glad you like your sticks. Please show some of them. I am sure they are lovely!


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 13, 2011)

what do ya'll store your hair sticks in?


----------



## coachchica (Sep 13, 2011)

I have clear containers from the container store that I filled with bean bag filling, I stick my makeup brushes in there. (think of Sephora and how they display their makeup brushes for sale) I took my brushes out of one container and I'm going to store my sticks there.


----------



## rririla (Sep 13, 2011)

coachchica said:


> I have clear containers from the container store that I filled with bean bag filling, I stick my makeup brushes in there. (think of Sephora and how they display their makeup brushes for sale) I took my brushes out of one container and I'm going to store my sticks there.





That is an amazing idea....where does one find bean bag filler?..those soft marble looking beads might work too. Off to do some research.....thanx!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 13, 2011)

wavezncurlz I am too ashamed to show my bootleg buns and my cheap BSS sticks. LOL


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 13, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @wavezncurlz I am too ashamed to show my bootleg buns and my cheap BSS sticks. LOL


aww! I hope you can one day! As I said, my cheap BSS sticks were so cute. I just started buying the more expensive ones as art pieces. The cheap ones did fine for holding hair though.


I keep mine in a pretty mug from starbucks. I need a second one. I have an oblong narrowly shaped makeup bag (probably for makeup brushes - not much of a makeup person) that I use for travel. 

I have seen really nice pouches though. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/78679873/ye-olde-hairbooty-large-hairtoy
http://www.etsy.com/listing/70698813/hair-stick-hair-fork-keeper
http://www.etsy.com/listing/5401697...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
Something like this might be nice
http://www.etsy.com/listing/2538202...aer&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## coachchica (Sep 13, 2011)

rririla said:


> That is an amazing idea....where does one find bean bag filler?..those soft marble looking beads might work too. Off to do some research.....thanx!



I got it from either Joanns/Michaels/Hobby Lobby. I don't remember. lol


----------



## rririla (Sep 13, 2011)

coachchica said:


> I got it from either Joanns/Michaels/Hobby Lobby. I don't remember. lol





Thank you so much for the idea...it's perfect!


----------



## truequeen06 (Sep 14, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> *truequeen06* GORGEOUS!! How long is it?



It's on the short side.  It's about 6in with a functional length of 5in.


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 14, 2011)

coachchica where did you order from?  That stick is beautiful! So's your bun!




coachchica said:


> I got my first hair sticks today! The seller included a freebie, and I honestly I like it better than what I ordered. I am ordering more as soon as I get back home! I'm not sure why my bun looks so big but I'll take it. lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 14, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I've been peeping this thread and think i'm officially ready to get my absolute first stick or pair of sticks.  Can one of you hairstick pro's (or all of you ) please recommend a nice starter set that won't kill my bank account?  i'd like to purchase something today if possible that can arrive in 2 weeks or less for my first go at this.  Thanks in advance




@Je Ne Sais Quoi, Crystal Mood has nice inexpensive hair sticks.  From my experience, they're shipping is pretty fast.    Que Craft has very nice sticks that are inexpensive buy shipping is slow.   Also, you could use plain chop sticks; just make sure they are smooth.  Some beauty supply stores sell hair sticks too.

ETA:  wavezncurlz, didn't see your post.  Sorry to hear that about Que Craft.    I only ordered from her once, because the wait for the order to arrive was just too long, but I was very happy with my items.


----------



## coachchica (Sep 14, 2011)

curlicarib I ordered from Pacific Merchantile on Etsy


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sorry - this is ridiculous! Look at the price on this one.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9379819...pe=handmade&ga_category=accessories&ga_facet=


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4qxRejq53E


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 19, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I'm sorry - this is ridiculous! Look at the price on this one.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9379819...pe=handmade&ga_category=accessories&ga_facet=



  I can see some trick yanking that thing out of my hair and running.  

I know what will be the one hair stick that will just randomly fall out of my hair w/o me knowing until I get home.  


That's like a couple pairs of (nice) shoes on sale...


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Try your beauty supply store for really inexpensive ones.
> 
> See post 514 for link to Crystal Mood. They have a good variety and some sticks are really cheap. Also they always have good sales. They ship fast too.
> 
> *Quecraft on etsy is cheap but I can't wait for a month for her stuff to come from vietnam. My last order never arrived and I got my money back after 60 days of waiting.*


 
wow Ive ordered about 3 times from her and even though they do take a awhile to reach, at leat they did reach eventually, (not more than 3 weeks)



makemild said:


> @SimJam I am so jelly of this fork. Maybe I can babysit for a while?


 
hehe, i got it from quecraft, i love her stuff


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 21, 2011)

Got a big cut today. Not sure I like it. I miss my hair and I realize its my security blanket. Hoping I can work the hairsticks when curly.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 21, 2011)

wavezncurlz, I bet your cut looks amazing.  Change is good.  You should post pics.  My longest layers are so close to touching the tops of my thighs but cutting it sounds good.  I'm attempting to improve my looks (difficult task for me ).  My bangs are now about collarbone stretched and I love the short length.  I might as well cut the rest.


----------



## rririla (Sep 21, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @wavezncurlz, I bet your cut looks amazing.  Change is good.  You should post pics.  My longest layers are so close to touching the tops of my thighs but cutting it sounds good.  I'm attempting to improve my looks (difficult task for me ).  My bangs are now about collarbone stretched and I love the short length.  I might as well cut the rest.






OH NO!..PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T DO IT!!!!.....I am sure it would look lovely if you did, but please DON'T cut all that luxurious hair off!!!!!!!....I hope I am just really tired and misinterpreting this post!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 24, 2011)

jupitermoon
here's my cut after I washed it. I like it much better curly. 





Tried to do a bun and can't do it. Too many layers. My ponytail is tiny and there is no twisting it around for a bun. I did do this updo with a cheap stick. I don't know if it's protective anymore b/c the ends are out.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 25, 2011)

rririla said:


> OH NO!..PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T DO IT!!!!.....I am sure it would look lovely if you did, but please DON'T cut all that luxurious hair off!!!!!!!....I hope I am just really tired and misinterpreting this post!!!!



I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair, lol, but I'm really loving wavezncurlz new cut.  

wavezncurlz, I think as long as the ends aren't rubbing against your shoulder/clothes it's a protective style.  I like that updo and you may just need shorter hair sticks.  Also, just leaving some hair out looks cute.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies. It's easier to do in the morning for sure. No tangles!  
@jupitermoon I can't wait to see what you eventually decide. In the meantime, I'll still covet your length. 

I'm learning all kinds of ways to use this hair stick.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

I need to dust off my sticks.


----------



## Morenita (Sep 26, 2011)

wavezncurlz I love love LOVE your new cut!!  I'm too chicken to get mine done, I don't really trust anyone else with my hair since starting this hair journey. I did break down and get it colored back in Feb though (its time for a retouch!!) and the stylist did ok, but scissors...  Anyway, you know I love your hair, so now I just have one more reason!!

jupitermoon I can definitely empathize. Your hair is thicker than mine, and way longer too lol, but I can get how it just becomes too much after a while and you needing a change and all. I just took an inch off and contemplated more because it was just getting unmanageable. Turns out that I really needed to chelate and get rid of some ssk's, it's acting much better now. It also helped me to take a break from it by straightening.

Anyway, do what makes you happy! I remember how people went bananas when bubblingbrownshuga cut her hair, lol.


----------



## Roland (Sep 26, 2011)

I love hair sticks I'm thinking that I should buy myself a pair of hairsticks every time I reach a hair goal.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 26, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> @wavezncurlz, I bet your cut looks amazing.  Change is good.  You should post pics.  My longest layers are so close to touching the tops of my thighs but cutting it sounds good.  I'm attempting to improve my looks (difficult task for me ).  My bangs are now about collarbone stretched and I love the short length.  I might as well cut the rest.



jupitermoon - I can understand how you feel... I think our hair is probably the same length. However, I have fine strands but heavy density. So my hair is not as thick/weighted like yours. Sometimes I feel like it is too much and entertain the thought of cutting. But what I think I intend to do is maintain where I am, let my hemline be full and learn how to manage this length. I can't even think of longer hair if I can't manage what I have....


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 27, 2011)

Morenita said:


> @wavezncurlz I love love LOVE your new cut!!  I'm too chicken to get mine done, I don't really trust anyone else with my hair since starting this hair journey. I did break down and get it colored back in Feb though (its time for a retouch!!) and the stylist did ok, but scissors...  Anyway, you know I love your hair, so now I just have one more reason!!
> 
> @jupitermoon I can definitely empathize. Your hair is thicker than mine, and way longer too lol, but I can get how it just becomes too much after a while and you needing a change and all. I just took an inch off and contemplated more because it was just getting unmanageable. Turns out that I really needed to chelate and get rid of some ssk's, it's acting much better now. It also helped me to take a break from it by straightening.
> 
> Anyway, do what makes you happy! I remember how people went bananas when bubblingbrownshuga cut her hair, lol.


 
Thanks Morenita!  Your hair has grown! I think my new cut looks a lot like the back of your  head used to look.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 27, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I need to dust off my sticks.


 


Roland said:


> I love hair sticks I'm thinking that I should buy myself a pair of hairsticks every time I reach a hair goal.


 
divachyk; Roland
Do it guys! And then come back and share your hair candy!


----------



## coachchica (Sep 27, 2011)

I just ordered this stick (thanks to this thread) I hope I don't break it






I also have a LadyIdun stick on the way and 2 custom orders pending.


----------



## Sugarshoc (Sep 28, 2011)

I cut my locs 10 years ago, but I used to rock some hair sticks!!  I loved them. I have some long twist extensions in now. I think I'm about to restock the hairsticks. I'm so happy this thread is here. Everyone's hair looks wonderful.


----------



## sbfairy (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, so I'm into hairsticks now.  When I found this thread I was just thinking that I needed to try to find a way to keep my hair up without using ponytail holders all the time.  So here is my little collection of hairsticks.  The first 2 are from Fox at Sticks and Stones, the second one is from Anafiassa at Etsy, the two acrylic ones are from PacificMerchantile at Etsy, and the last one is one that I made.  The second pic is a pic of some earrings I made to go with the hairstick that I made and the last pick is of a sock bun that I wore with one of my hairsticks to decorate it.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 16, 2011)

A new AliaRose stick.  I bought the bead separately and shipped it to her for her to mount on a stick:







She made matching earrings for me for free!

Closeup:





Where I got the bead.  It was smaller than most, so a better price:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/50950373

Where I got the stick:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/59513935


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 17, 2011)

mwedzi  - Beautiful!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Crystal Mood is having a 30% BLACKFRI is the code. 

Well worth the money.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw that^^^^. I've slowed down  on my purchases lately.  I might have to check out the sale.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

Such lovely sticks and heads of hair in this thread!


----------



## WyrdWay (Dec 29, 2011)

I have got to be the biggest procrastinator ever!!!

I made these toppers and the sticks..... last year??
And I just put them together >_<


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 31, 2011)

WyrdWay said:


> I have got to be the biggest procrastinator ever!!!
> 
> I made these toppers and the sticks..... last year??
> And I just put them together >_<



Nice! I'm going to start using mine again. My layers are longer and I can pull it up again.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 31, 2011)

How the heck did I miss this thread???  Off to read from the beginning....


----------



## WyrdWay (Jan 2, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> Nice! I'm going to start using mine again. My layers are longer and I can pull it up again.




Thanks ^_^
I have "hand in hair syndrome when I where hair sticks and forks >_< I have to constantly reposition them. I think it might be because my hair is pretty thin, maybe when its longer wearing hair forks/sticks won't be such a pain (literally I can feel it pulling one or two hairs every time!)


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 2, 2012)

How did I miss this thread. I used to be the hair stick queen back in the day in high school.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year!

Welcome to all the folks who just found this thread. If you succumb to the hair stick madness, show your stash!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2012)

Recently started pulling out my sticks. These two are from http://www.etsy.com/transaction/57871962
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/54384215

Love his wood!

I'm able to twirl it up into a french braid with my sticks. I don't have to use a band like I used to either.


----------



## indarican (Jan 9, 2012)

Any tuts on how to get it to stay??? not that i have enough hair for this, but even when i try with half a head, it always fall out


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2012)

indarican
If you look at the OP, she listed some videos. The embed code is gone but if you look at the website addresses on youtube, you can cut and paste  and most are still available. 

Also check out this site:
http://www.longlocks.com/how-to-use-hair-sticks.htm


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2012)

My goal this year is to be able to get back in the hair stick game by the end of the year! I'm pretty sure i could get back to my Lazy Wrap bun with BSL hair


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> My goal this year is to be able to get back in the hair stick game by the end of the year! I'm pretty sure i could get back to my Lazy Wrap bun with BSL hair


 

SmilingElephant Definitely - I would think APL (especially if not in layers) would work for some updos.

I broke down and bought some new sticks. I haven't bought any since August or so. Here are the ones I purchased:


All from http://www.etsy.com/shop/PurpleMoonDesigns


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for bumping this thread.  I am not collecting hair jewelry and finding the right sticks have been a problem.  Off to read this thread with the updates.  

Main goal is to make my own.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2012)

mscocoface
Check out this site for sticks and beads
http://www.manyhorses.com/store_hairsticks.htm


----------



## Mische (Jan 12, 2012)

OK, I've been inspired... I bought my first hair stick!  

http://www.etsy.com/listing/70303064/seal-of-the-garden-palace-hairstick

I'm excited to play with it. I'll probably do some half up, half up styles because I prefer to wear my hair down.


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 12, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> mscocoface
> Check out this site for sticks and beads
> http://www.manyhorses.com/store_hairsticks.htm



Guuuuurl I am over here trying to study and you sent this to me.  Okay focus mscocoface, FOCUS!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2012)

Mische said:


> OK, I've been inspired... I bought my first hair stick!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/70303064/seal-of-the-garden-palace-hairstick
> 
> I'm excited to play with it. I'll probably do some half up, half up styles because I prefer to wear my hair down.



Yeah Mische!! That one is beautiful! I love her sticks. I feel like a pusher You have to show us how it looks on you when it comes. I like half up, half down styles too - it's a great option that gives you the best of both worlds.

mscocoface - yes, girl focus! After you get that A then purchase and make your sticks. Then show us!


----------



## Mische (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks wavezncurlz!! You were definitely my inspiration! I won't leave you guys hangin' on pics once it gets here... though I'll need a minute to figure out how to use it.  I watched a couple videos posted in this thread and it looks simple enough... but this is me we're talking about.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought this from ebay. 

I LOVE THIS THING!! I literally put my hair in a french roll and stick this thing in it! Simple and quick hairstyle.

I think I like forks, more so than sticks. But I have both and plan to use them more; since I decided to keep my natural hair, blown out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 15, 2012)

MarriageMaterial I have the same one. It's easier to use than sticks. I love mine too! I was going to post a pic of it in my hair but got lazy.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 19, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I bought this from ebay.
> 
> I LOVE THIS THING!! I literally put my hair in a french roll and stick this thing in it! Simple and quick hairstyle.
> 
> I think I like forks, more so than sticks. But I have both and plan to use them more; since I decided to keep my natural hair, blown out.


 
MarriageMaterial 
When I first started posting in this thread, I preferred forks too. I love both now. Forks are definitely easier. Some of my favorite came from Etsy. I am saving money for a big one from quecraft and MairzyDozy

I got my newest sticks. I'll share later this evening.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 25, 2012)

My flexi bun. It's a small flexi.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 25, 2012)

I am checking out MairzyDozy, very nice!  Thanks for this post.  Adding to my wishlist. 



			
				[USER=49019 said:
			
		

> wavezncurlz[/USER];15093915]@MarriageMaterial
> When I first started posting in this thread, I preferred forks too. I love both now. Forks are definitely easier. Some of my favorite came from Etsy. I am saving money for a big one from quecraft and MairzyDozy
> 
> I got my newest sticks. I'll share later this evening.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 25, 2012)

makemild said:


> I am checking out MairzyDozy, very nice!
> Thanks for this post. Adding to my wishlist.


 
Here are my MairzyDozy's









Here is one of my new sticks (I need a back of the head photographer)


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 25, 2012)

makemild said:


> My flexi bun. It's a small flexi.


 

Nice. I love flexi-8s!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 26, 2012)

Another one of my new sticks from Aliarosehttp://www.etsy.com/shop/Aliarose









Action shot:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you all don't mind me posting in this thread. I have two more to share.

The sticks are greenish.



from:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/PurpleMoonDesigns?ref=seller_info


My free one with purchase from http://www.etsy.com/shop/Aliarose


----------



## Mische (Feb 9, 2012)

@wavezncurlz I finally used my hairstick!

I loooove this thing! Unfortunately, I already kinda bent the top piece when putting it in my hair this morning. Gotta be more careful next time.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 9, 2012)

Mische said:


> @wavezncurlz I finally used my hairstick!
> 
> I loooove this thing! Unfortunately, I already kinda bent the top piece when putting it in my hair this morning. Gotta be more careful next time.


 

Yay Mische!!!!

I love it! I do the same thing and have actually broken a few peices. BE CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Mische (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks WyrdWay

wavezncurlz At least I'm not alone! As soon as I felt the top "shift" I was like YOU IDIOT!!! hahaha... I took so many angles tryna get the perfect pic to impress you like a judge. Nervous, sweating, then not sure if I put it in properly...  J/K sorta

I want more!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 9, 2012)

Mische said:


> Thanks @WyrdWay
> 
> @wavezncurlz At least I'm not alone! As soon as I felt the top "shift" I was like YOU IDIOT!!! hahaha... I took so many angles tryna get the perfect pic to impress you like a judge. Nervous, sweating, then not sure if I put it in properly...  J/K sorta
> 
> I want more!!!


 

LOL at trying to impress me! 

I'm glad you like them. They are like my hobby and I need to treat them more  like jewelry. My DD stepped on one the other day I broke it. I wanted to DIE! I need to buy some bags for them b/c now I keep them in a pretty tall cup.


----------



## Dee_33 (Feb 9, 2012)

makemild said:


> My flexi bun. It's a small flexi.


 

makemild...how did you create this lovely bun?  Thanks


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 9, 2012)

[USER=15708 said:
			
		

> luving me[/USER];15229227]@makemild...how did you create this lovely bun?  Thanks



Hi,

I create a pony tail with the flexi clip. Then I take my ends and bobby pin them under. 

Thx!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 14, 2012)

Got these in the mail today...

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/70667645

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/70667644

Will take action shots a.s.a.p.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 15, 2012)

makemild said:


> Got these in the mail today...
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/70667645
> 
> ...


 

makemild 
Cool - can't wait to see the action shots. How are you plannign to wear the set of 3 - together somehow? I like that length for small buns.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought some cheapie hair sticks from the bss. Pic of me using one of them is in my avatar. I can't wait until my hair gets longer.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 15, 2012)

Action Shots!! ETA: I will use the small hair pins in some type of bun. 

wavezncurlz






The CLOSE UP


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 15, 2012)

MyCoilsGoBoing said:


> I bought some cheapie hair sticks from the bss. Pic of me using one of them is in my avatar. I can't wait until my hair gets longer.


 
MyCoilsGoBoing
Very cute!

makemild
Nice!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 24, 2012)

My latest from NightBloominghttp://www.etsy.com/shop/NightBlooming?ref=seller_info


I love her packaging and you get a free pair of earrings with her sticks.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 28, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> My latest from NightBloominghttp://www.etsy.com/shop/NightBlooming?ref=seller_info
> 
> 
> I love her packaging and you get a free pair of earrings with her sticks.



Here is the action shot


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 16, 2012)

wavezncurlz

Just found out. 

etsy store timberstone Turnings has a 20% of sale starting in 2 min!   2pm EST.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 16, 2012)

makemild said:


> @wavezncurlz
> 
> Just found out.
> 
> etsy store timberstone Turnings has a 20% of sale starting in 2 min! 2pm EST.


 

You are a pusher! @makemild

Nevertheless, I'm heading on over there!

ETA: YIKES - nothing really that I like left. There are 3 sticks at 2:12 pm!!!! Oh well, my bank account thanks me.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 16, 2012)

lol wavezncurlz 

I know, when I clicked there were 8 sticks.  When I tried to view another stick it was like 6 sticks left.

He has a huge custom order list.  So I think he only made a few sticks for general sale. I will  have to budget for this one and do a custom order.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 16, 2012)

makemild. Me too. His sticks were on my wish list last year for hubby but he didn't get the big deal. He can't understand the prices at all. I tried to explain that they are a piece of art and like jewelry to me. I'm gonna keep at it though. Maybe for my birthday in September?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 16, 2012)

wavezncurlz 

Yeah Mdwezi (sp?) showcase of these sticks have put him in my favorites on etsy since last year or the year before.  

When I saw that sale today (it's payday), I had high hopes.  But I am gonna just have to splurge.  

I want one that has a cat design like this one...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/74330727/reserved-the-cat-lovers-hairstick


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 9, 2012)

My latest purchase from Nightblooming


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 9, 2012)

Here are my actions shots of my cheapie hair stick.  

My attempt at a Southern Tease bun on natural hair. 

I'll be back later with close ups of the actual hair sticks.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 9, 2012)

@wavezncurlz 

Here are the close ups.  The stick came in a pair.

Ugg the pics won't upload.  Will try later.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 12, 2012)

Bumping...  Pics now posted.  wavezncurlz


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 12, 2012)

makemild said:


> Bumping...  Pics now posted.  wavezncurlz


makemild they are really unique. It's amazing how you can find inexpensive sticks that are just as nice as the expensive ones. Thanks for sharing with me.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 12, 2012)

wavezncurlz  Tuesday's bun with quecraft hair stick (stick posted earlier in this thread).

Wednesday was a pony tail day.


----------



## skraprchik (May 12, 2012)

This thread is always so quiet.  Maybe we need a weekly check in showing how we're wearing our hair toys this week. 

 I read so many comments on various threads about buns being damaging, and I wonder how they are being made.  Maybe some of the long-time bun and hair stick wearers can show how they're being used in place of elastics.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 12, 2012)

skraprchik said:


> This thread is always so quiet.  Maybe we need a weekly check in showing how we're wearing our hair toys this week.
> 
> I read so many comments on various threads about buns being damaging, and I wonder how they are being made.  Maybe some of the long-time bun and hair stick wearers can show how they're being used in place of elastics.



skraprchik
Thanks! That's a great idea. This thread seems to get a lot of views but not a lot of joiners. It used to be jumping up in here but not recently. I've tried to keep it up but when you're not getting much traffic, it's hard to keep it moving. I just thought that maybe sticks weren't "trendy" enough for the younger set. 

I wonder if we should start a new thread - on hair toys in general.  What do you all think?


----------



## skraprchik (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea! Today is shampoo day for me, but I'd love to show some of my daily styles that aren't damaging and also get a look at everyone's collections.  I know I can't be the only one out there with several hair toys.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 27, 2012)

just wanted you all to know that one of my favorite toy stores is having a memorial day sale. http://www.crystalmood.com/

SAVE 15% ON
NEW ARRIVALS
DURING MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND

COUPON CODE: MEM2012
5/26-5/28 Only

There are also some hairsticks that are going for 4 for $20. Great way to try out sticks without spending a lot of money.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bumping....I know there are people that still use hairsticks...lol....soooo dead 

Bought two from eadaurad(sp?) On etsy...awaiting their arrival 

And i bought a pair from claires just to test how tonuse hair sticks

Hopefully ill be able to take pics

.......i also want to get some hair forks...been eying the rosewood ones.on quecrafts etsy


----------



## leiah (Oct 20, 2012)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Bumping....I know there are people that still use hairsticks...lol....soooo dead
> 
> Bought two from eadaurad(sp?) On etsy...awaiting their arrival
> 
> ...



I bought some really nice wood sticks from eaduard hairsticks.  Bought 4 and he sent me 5.  I'm going to get acrylics from him next.
I also have one from ketylo.com.  I love it but they are too expensive

I want to get a fork too.  
This stuff is addictive i'm done buying products and I've moved on to this now erplexed

I wear my hair in a bun with a single hair stick every day.  It's so easy once you get the hang of it.  I'll have to post some pics of my buns later.  I do something similar to a nautilus bun most days and sometimes I do a figure 8


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Ladies,
Please post your sticks in your hair when you get a chance. I stopped updating this thread a while ago because I thought I was talking to myself. I'm still a hairstick aficionado and wear one (or a fork) even when I start off with a wng. 

ChocolatePie777 I hope you like your purchase. I love Eaduard's work. Here's an action shot of one of his hair forks in my hair. I think I like them even more than the stick. I love how smooth his wood is and I even use them when I start with wet hair.
https://ny-image0.etsy.com/000/0/5642214/il_fullxfull.347410848.jpg

Another fork I recently purchased came from OruAka and I love it too. The wood is very pretty.

Finally last 3 forks from Crystal Mood..

leiah
I want to see your LONG *** hair in your forks. I bet it's absolutely drool worthy!


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 21, 2012)

leiah said:


> I bought some really nice wood sticks from eaduard hairsticks.  Bought 4 and he sent me 5.  I'm going to get acrylics from him next.
> I also have one from ketylo.com.  I love it but they are too expensive
> 
> I want to get a fork too.
> ...


 .......yeah it is.....im prett much done experimenting with products myself....and hair sticks/forks seem like what ill be spending my money on(hello black friday and christmas sales!)


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 21, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Please post your sticks in your hair when you get a chance. I stopped updating this thread a while ago because I thought I was talking to myself. I'm still a hairstick aficionado and wear one (or a fork) even when I start off with a wng.
> 
> ChocolatePie777 I hope you like your purchase. I love Eaduard's work. Here's an action shot of one of his hair forks in my hair. I think I like them even more than the stick. I love how smooth his wood is and I even use them when I start with wet hair.
> ...


I wished my buns looked as gorgeous as yours mine always look sad....i really need to work on that lol

Forks seem to bee so expensive so i plan on strting with quecraft forks...cause i dont have the money for allathat!


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ive also been eyeing his spear atlatls hair sticks.....they are so sick to me.....but unfortunately out of my price range at the moment


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 21, 2012)

See, ya'll ain't right!  I DID NOT need to click that OruAka link!  Now I HAVE to get a few of those sticks and forks!

SMH. Ain't never coming in here again! JK!  Luv y'all!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL - sowwy ya'll. I am glad everyone is enjoying their purchases.


----------



## JoyBelle (Oct 21, 2012)

wavezncurlz your hair looks so pretty with the fork!

I thought about getting some sticks this weekend, then happened upon this thread tonight.  I'm using simple chopsticks until I get around to ordering some sticks.  I generally keep my hair in twists, a bun with sticks will be a welcome change.


----------



## leiah (Oct 21, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Please post your sticks in your hair when you get a chance. I stopped updating this thread a while ago because I thought I was talking to myself. I'm still a hairstick aficionado and wear one (or a fork) even when I start off with a wng.
> 
> ChocolatePie777 I hope you like your purchase. I love Eaduard's work. Here's an action shot of one of his hair forks in my hair. I think I like them even more than the stick. I love how smooth his wood is and I even use them when I start with wet hair.
> ...



wavezncurlz I will post pics soon I promise!

It's good to hear that you can use eaduards wooden sticks in wet hair, i've been afraid to.
Your hair looks great with that fork and I absolutely love that cedar one there's a bunch like that that i've been wanting to buy.


----------



## Evo-ny (Oct 21, 2012)

curlicarib said:


> See, ya'll ain't right!  I DID NOT need to click that OruAka link!  Now I HAVE to get a few of those sticks and forks!
> 
> SMH. Ain't never coming in here again! JK!  Luv y'all!



Haha, I too have a love/hate relationship with this thread! Money seems to miraculously disappear from my wallet whenever this thread is bumped!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my new forks from crystalmood.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 22, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> One of my new forks from crystalmood.



Wait was there a picture....cant see anything


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 23, 2012)

ChocolatePie777 said:
			
		

> Wait was there a picture....cant see anything



Sorry! Did it from my Phone. Hope this works. ChocolatePie777


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty!

I really want to try hair forks (I'm not skilled enough for sticks yet) But I don't think my hair is long enough for them and then I never know what's a good length to start out with...


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks wavez.....that looks great!......

Still waiting on my etsy order...grr


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 26, 2012)

[USER=60381 said:
			
		

> Fhrizzball[/USER];17106915]Pretty!
> 
> I really want to try hair forks (I'm not skilled enough for sticks yet) But I don't think my hair is long enough for them and then I never know what's a good length to start out with...



I just ordered multiple hair forks from etsy vendor mairzydozy that look something like the item at the link below.  She also has a hair chart pic.  Tried to post it here but it came in too big. Check out her site.

Most of my hairsticks are between 3" and 4".  My hair is thin and around APL. Hope that helps.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/94660402/metal-hair-fork-3-inch-pink-rhodonite


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my sticks from ed a few days ago..i love them but i have to figure out how to post pics


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 9, 2012)

Etsy vendor Timberstoneturnings Friday sale.  Starts at 2pm EST.  They sell out fast.

I think I am going to splurge today. 

20-25% off. 


wavezncurlz


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! 
makemild
I went to the site at 2:30 and there was about 4 left. After I reviewed them, I refreshed, and there was 2 left. Went to put one in my shopping cart and there was only 1 left!

I think I got it but we'll see!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 9, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=49019" said:
			
		

> wavezncurlz[/URL];17238519]Thanks!
> @makemild
> I went to the site at 2:30 and there was about 4 left. After I reviewed them, I refreshed, and there was 2 left. Went to put one in my shopping cart and there was only 1 left!
> 
> I think I got it but we'll see!


 

I was on it at 2p exactly. Had one in my cart and somehow when I clicked checkout - it was Gone!

Almost purchased another, but really liked my first pick.

So mad...

I will be on it next Friday.

Post pic of your stick please.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

bumpity bump!!!
I know my sticks and forks helped me keep my hair protected. During the holidays I wore my hair out a lot (straight and in twistouts). I am close to WL again. 

Now I'm back to bunning and updos. 

Here's my newest buy - cheap and pretty from my favorite etsy seller 
Eaduard

The first set is watercolor - $9 each. I got the mint water (first on left)

The second set also $9 each and I got the purple monster (last on right)


Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I was on it at 2p exactly. Had one in my cart and somehow when I clicked checkout - it was Gone!
> 
> Almost purchased another, but really liked my first pick.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, I just saw this. This is the one I bought. I haven't taken an action shot yet. You reminded me to wear it soon.

@itsallaboutattitude


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 15, 2013)

I need to read through this thread. How are u all using them with curly hair? Do u put them in while the hair is still sopping wet? I haven't bought any sticks in a long time bc i dont know how to use them with curly hair.

How long are ur sticks if u do use them on curly hair? My hair is Apl when wet.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I need to read through this thread. How are u all using them with curly hair? Do u put them in while the hair is still sopping wet? I haven't bought any sticks in a long time bc i dont know how to use them with curly hair.
> 
> How long are ur sticks if u do use them on curly hair? My hair is Apl when wet.



SmilingElephant
I do use them on wet hair sometimes. If it is wet,  I use a stick that is acrylic ( like the ones above) or metal (steel or aluminum). Some woods can take wet hair but some will warp. I try to save my woods for stretched hair that is dry. 

I use 6 inches or longer and my curly hair is about SL to APL depending on how stretched it is. At apl I wouldn't go less than 5 inches. 

I use the same techniques putting my hair up using sticks whether it's curly or straight. Make sure your stick is smooth when you use on curly hair through. Actually they stay better in my curly hair. Let me look for some videos and post them later for you.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

SmilingElephant

textured hair (might be natural)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NlmrihJtS4&feature=player_embedded

shortish natural stretched hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhA5_1VF8dc

on small twists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntpJcgbkwT8

straight yet textured
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw6EUxfcl94

I did a 3 picture sequence tutorial thing but I can't find it. I style my hair like I'm putting it in a ponytail, twist it upward, tuck it under, and put stick through. 

Another way I do it is to do a round bun and push the stick through.

I might have to have my husband help me make a video. It won't be all fancy and edited.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

I would like to figure this out. I tried one, but it almost broke while putting it in my hair so I haven't done that again.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't wait for spring to bring my hair sticks back out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 15, 2013)

[USER=49019]wavezncurlz[/USER];17713791 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just saw this. This is the one I bought. I haven't taken an action shot yet. You reminded me to wear it soon.
> 
> @itsallaboutattitude



Waiting for the action shot. I've got my hair in a bun with regular hair pins. My hair is straight just now and most of my toys won't stay.

~formerly known as makemild ~~ live, love, learn & laugh


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Waiting for the action shot. I've got my hair in a bun with regular hair pins. My hair is straight just now and most of my toys won't stay.
> 
> ~formerly known as makemild ~~ live, love, learn & laugh



LOL 
It took me a while to figure out you were makemild. My old mind can't keep up with name changes! Not allowed!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 15, 2013)

Lita said:


> Can't wait for spring to bring my hair sticks back out..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita
Have you ever shown us a picture of your hair with sticks? Your hair is so long I bet you have some intricate styles with yours.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 15, 2013)

[USER=49019]wavezncurlz[/USER];17715261 said:
			
		

> LOL
> It took me a while to figure out you were makemild. My old mind can't keep up with name changes! Not allowed!!!



But I put it in my signature!!!

~formerly known as makemild ~~ live, love, learn & laugh


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for that wavezncurls ! I now have and idea of how i can wear them in my hair

I watched the first video so far, I'll watch the others a little later .


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 16, 2013)

SmilingElephant no prob. I hope you get to use sticks on your curls. I'm sure it will be pretty. 

itsallaboutattitude
Action shot with Timberstone stick and what it looks like in person.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 16, 2013)

Ugh, I'm really having problems getting the sticks in my hair. If I pull too tight, I can't weave the stick through, but if it's too loose, the bun falls apart (or makes it look like I have a gigantic head).

I'm using the narrowest sticks I have, but my hair fine stranded and super dense. I can hear them snap if I force it too much. Any tips? Maybe it's just my technique that sucks.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yay for revived thread !.........

I should have updayed to say I lost my storm dot stick from ed....it was so beautiful*tears*.......moral of the story....never wear hair sticks with wigs.......

I still dont know how to use them righ without my hair/head looking bulky....I haz a sadness.....but I do plan on ordering from ed again............eventually lol


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's the problem I'm having, in the end I just give up and resort to a ponytail with the ends tucked in the holder. My ends are ravaged because of it, I need to learn to use these sticks properly!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 16, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> SmilingElephant no prob. I hope you get to use sticks on your curls. I'm sure it will be pretty.
> 
> itsallaboutattitude
> Action shot with Timberstone stick and what it looks like in person.



How did u do that style? I love that stick!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 16, 2013)

itsallaboutattitude
Action shot with Timberstone stick and what it looks like in person.

wavezncurlz


Nice.  I really like.  

I just went back on to Timberstone Turnings and made my first purchase!   $50.00 including shipping.  He's got one on there for $35.00 and one for $60.00.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 16, 2013)

[USER=226 said:
			
		

> Lita[/USER];17715175]Can't wait for spring to bring my hair sticks back out..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Yeah, I agree with wavezncurlz need to see some action shots from you.  No need to wait for Spring.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 16, 2013)

Good bump!  I'm getting back into bunning, so I may as well dig up my hair sticks!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 17, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> Ugh, I'm really having problems getting the sticks in my hair. If I pull too tight, I can't weave the stick through, but if it's too loose, the bun falls apart (or makes it look like I have a gigantic head).
> 
> I'm using the narrowest sticks I have, but my hair fine stranded and super dense. I can hear them snap if I force it too much. Any tips? Maybe it's just my technique that sucks.


 


ChocolatePie777 said:


> Yay for revived thread !.........
> 
> I should have updayed to say I lost my storm dot stick from ed....it was so beautiful*tears*.......moral of the story....never wear hair sticks with wigs.......
> 
> I still dont know how to use them righ without my hair/head looking bulky....I haz a sadness.....but I do plan on ordering from ed again............eventually lol


 
Evo-ny ChocolatePie777

Hey ladies, 
I'm not sure what you mean by bulky? Can you show a picture? 
As far as too tight or too loose - hmmm.... I don't do it very tight but definitely not loose. I don't do too much turning with my stick either because it gets it too tight and my scalp can hurt. I usually start with the style (like french roll or bun) and then insert the stick. That might be harder if hair is shorter? 
I think that practice makes perfect though so don't give up! Every head is different. 

itsallaboutattitude
Any suggestions/lessons learned on how you got the sticks to work for you?



SmilingElephant said:


> How did u do that style? I love that stick!!


 
Actually, this is a cheat bun. I just wanted to take a quick picture of the stick. I put my hair in a ponytail with a silky scrunchy and flipped it into a messy bun. Then I spread my hair so the bun and covers the scrunchy. Then I slid the stick in on end of the spread bun. It's really decoration - not holding bun together but hides the scrunchy.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 17, 2013)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> itsallaboutattitude
> Action shot with Timberstone stick and what it looks like in person.
> 
> @wavezncurlz
> ...


 
@itsallaboutattititude

I would like a more colorful one. His wood is very smooth and the stick is a good size.
I thought you ordered that same day you tagged me. You're a stick pusha! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 17, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> @itsallaboutattititude
> 
> I would like a more colorful one. His wood is very smooth and the stick is a good size.
> I thought you ordered that same day you tagged me. You're a stick pusha! I can't wait to see it.



Well ain't this like the pot calling the kettle...?

I didn't really like the
Remaining choices that day. Ended up purchasing from a different vendor.  I need to take some pics of my all my toys and post. 

I've not really taken hair pics these past months. 

Plan to go curly this weekend. Will take pics. 

I really watched all of the videos jupitermoon and wavez and others have posted. 

I will create a pony tail with my hand and then twist the stick in my hair and then pin. 

I sell flexi 8 hair clips and the company has really good videos that can be used for updos and any hair toy.

~formerly known as makemild ~~ live, love, learn & laugh


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 17, 2013)

wavezncurlz said:


> Evo-ny ChocolatePie777
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I'm not sure what you mean by bulky? Can you show a picture?
> ...



This is what I mean by bulky..... Its prob just my head shape.....maybe i should do it when wet?.....but again I like slick edges....or maybe even a cheat bun like you said?


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 17, 2013)

Opps forgot pic.....
 Im talking about the part just above my bun to the crown.....it is always too puffed it


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 17, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Opps forgot pic.....
> Im talking about the part just above my bun to the crown.....it is always too puffed it



That's exactly the same problem I'm having. Was starting to think that I'm just fat-headed!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 17, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Opps forgot pic.....
> Im talking about the part just above my bun to the crown.....it is always too puffed it
> 
> View attachment 189715


 

Girl please! It looks fine to me! I like puffy hair cuz mine doesn't have enough. It looks like you got a LOT of hair in that puff!

Maybe you could try wet?


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lurking and subscribing!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Good bump!  I'm getting back into bunning, so I may as well dig up my hair sticks!


@sunnieb 
Please post!
jesusislove1526 
Welcome! No need to lurk! Join us.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 17, 2013)

[USER=281102 said:
			
		

> ChocolatePie777[/USER];17727079]Opps forgot pic.....
> Im talking about the part just above my bun to the crown.....it is always too puffed it
> 
> View attachment 189715



This is when you have to accept the curls, kinks and frizz.  Slick doesn't always happen when you bun a head of curlz. 

Check out my hair album on LHCF. I believe its open to the public. You can see that there are days that it just ain't happening.  I just go with it.

Funny thing is one of my Indian co-workers *repeatedly* told me that he doesn't like my hair this week.  He liked it two weeks ago when it was all curly.  I bun 99% of the time curly/straight.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wait, your money will be FLYING out of your purse in no time! 

On that side note, I'm looking for more hair claws that look like this:


http://www.crystalmood.com/antique-brass-rhinestone-floral-2-prong-hair-fork-claw.html

I got one from crystalmood a long time ago, but it's about to kick the bucket. I like the ones they have in stock, but I was wondering if there were other styles available elsewhere. They're also much easier to use than sticks!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^that's cute. The only other place I've seen these online are on Amazon and Ebay but it looks like the seller is still Crystalmood

http://www.amazon.com/Antique-Rhinestone-2-prong-Hair-Butterfly/dp/B0088VP5TY

I've seen them at those hair toy kiosks at the malls. Don't know about where you live but I'm in DMV and I've seen a kiosk like this at Montgomery Mall and Pentagon City.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 9, 2013)

Necro-bump!! But no need to completely empty your purses this time around!!

Picked these up at the dollar store (Dollarama), so all these cost only about 10 dollars! Found some claw types at Wal-Mart, but they were $5 dollars each. Still much cheaper than my $25 etsy hairsticks!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> Necro-bump!! But no need to completely empty your purses this time around!!
> 
> Picked these up at the dollar store (Dollarama), so all these cost only about 10 dollars! Found some claw types at Wal-Mart, but they were $5 dollars each. Still much cheaper than my $25 etsy hairsticks!



Evo-ny 
Thanks for sharing your finds! Great haul!!!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2013)

I use those hair forks from EBay as well Evo-ny. I just purchased 2 new ones 2 weeks ago. the 2 forks on the left I have in different colors...I find them quite comfy to wear even though they are brass/metal. 

I love anything that is embellished with gems or crystals...like a magpie when it comes to that kinda stuff. Embellished hair toys (clips, sticks, claws, forks) are my weakness just like jewelry is! I'm always looking for new cute hair sticks or forks. I much prefer forks and clips as hair sticks slip out after a while. 

I'm planning a big haul of hair toys soon. My hair has gotten a lot longer the last few years, and I need bigger pieces to hold it. Plus, I need to spruce up my boring everyday bun.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Jewell

Can you share some if your toys with us?
I think of my sticks and forks as jewelry and pieces of art too. The more bling, the better.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 12, 2013)

wavezncurlz

Sure, I would be happy to. I will take some pics and then try to post them here tomorrow or Sunday (kinda busy next few days)...I will have to lay them all out and take pics. If I can't post here, I will post them in my Fotki-JewellStar since my pics are often too large for LHCF and I don't use the app. I would like a much bigger collection, but I have about 10 pairs of hair sticks and various clips about 10-15 of those.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 12, 2013)

Subscribing....


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2013)

Since I've been down lately with all the stuff happening in the world, I wanted to find something to wear in my hair to brighten my mood today. 

There's a bug in my hair!  A dragonfly. 

From MairzyDozy


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 15, 2013)

[USER=49019]wavezncurlz[/USER];18734245 said:
			
		

> Since I've been down lately with all the stuff happening in the world, I wanted to find something to wear in my hair to brighten my mood today.
> 
> There's a bug in my hair!  A dragonfly.
> 
> From MairzyDozy



I love dragonflies. Off to get this. Beautiful!!!

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks itsallaboutattitude

I got it on sale on Memorial Day.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 16, 2013)

[USER=49019]wavezncurlz[/USER];18738249 said:
			
		

> thanks itsallaboutattitude
> 
> I got it on sale on Memorial Day.



Aww. I am suppose to be paying down bills. But I got this anyway last night. It will be my third dragonfly hair toy. 

Please tag me when you find a sale.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 16, 2013)

dupe post...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=113071


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 16, 2013)

itsallaboutattitude

Will do!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought about this thread when I saw this video. I've never heard of these crescent hair forks. They are very unique. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=g-subs-u&v=Fq3D_SxGa6o

I'm going to start posting some of my pieces here since my little hair jewelry collection has been growing.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 16, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> I thought about this thread when I saw this video. I've never heard of these crescent hair forks. They are very unique.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=g-subs-u&v=Fq3D_SxGa6o
> 
> I'm going to start posting some of my pieces here since my little hair jewelry collection has been growing.


Pokahontas. Thanks so much for posting this vid!
Those crescent forks are soo cool. I've never seen them on curly hair. 

I would love to see your gorgeous hair with some hair toys. Pleas do share.


----------



## Evo-ny (Jul 17, 2013)

Omg WANT!! I can't wait until my hair is long enough for those crescent forks!


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bumping up this thread. 

What do you ladies think of these?  

I love them but I haven't found anything affordable.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Sep 9, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?
> 
> I love them but I haven't found anything affordable.



What are these called?..link?


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 9, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?
> 
> I love them but I haven't found anything affordable.



I have a few of those. One I like, but the other two chain like ones catch in my hair so I have not worn them for more than 5 minutes. My natural hair often acts like Velcro


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 9, 2013)

I would love to get some more hair accessories. I am too clumsy for the sticks, but I like the two-pronged one (not sure what it is called).


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?
> 
> I love them but I haven't found anything affordable.



Never seen anything like this. Do you have another angle? It looks pretty though.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 9, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?
> 
> I love them but I haven't found anything affordable.



I love that. I'm trying to find some hair sticks/jewelry too.  I would definitely wear that


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 9, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> What are these called?..link?





wavezncurlz said:


> Never seen anything like this. Do you have another angle? It looks pretty though.



ChocolatePie777 and wavezncurlz  the link is below.  It's called a hair chain, the picture came from ASOS website. 

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-Jewel-Chain...65&WT.srch=1&gclid=CPbt7Mv_vrkCFe1DMgodDi8AXQ


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 9, 2013)

^^^ love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------

